# Neighbor's Drifting Pot Smoke



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am hoping for some guidance on how to deal with my neighbor. We live in a duplex, and he smokes a lot! I really don't care what he is doing on his side, but my side is saturated in a weed smell, and I am not okay with that. I have gone over to talk to him when the smoke was especially strong and basically said that the smoke is coming in through our basement and throughout the house, this is not cool, I don't care if you smoke, I just don't want to smell it when you do, please figure something out. The following two days were better and now it's back as it was before. What is the next step to resolve this, I have mentioned it to my landlord-nothing changed. I would rather avoid having to call the police, because I think that would create a high tension living situation afterwords. Right now I feel like just moving to avoid further confrontation, but that is not really realistic. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

You know, I suggest you loan him a fan, ask him to point it out a far window while he smokes. Then the other solution is to get a fan for your place that will push the smell back through where it comes in?
this is a sneaky idea, but maybe call the fire department? play dumb, like, "smoke is pouring in from my neighbors apartment, I think he's asleep in there, and it smells funny."


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I second the use of fans. One for you and one for him.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Heh I love the fire dept idea... but I'm also PMSing right now.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I personally would approach him at a time when he's not in the middle of smoking the stuff before taking further action. Because, to be entirely honest, talking to him when the smoke is especially strong might not stick.


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

You can't really her people do stuff they don't want to do.

A pp said wait until he's not smoking up, but how will you know when he isn't high?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

It's pretty easy to tell when someone is high or not. Mainly the zoned out stare, blood shot eyes and red face.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sisteeesmama* 
You can't really her people do stuff they don't want to do.

A pp said wait until he's not smoking up, *but how will you know when he isn't high?*

bolded mine

so what if hes high? stoners have a strong sense of comradeship and community (ime) he may be more willing to listen if she goes over with cookies right after the smoke subsides









seriously tho, he needs to learn for HIS sake to control his smell. pot is still illegal. If you go down with the stance of "I can smell your smoke, so can _they_" he will probably at least make an attempt to curb it. good luck!

oh... are you upset that it's *pot* or because it's smoke?


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

No advice, but I'm sorry you're going through this. Pot stinks, the smell of it makes me ill.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

We are having the *same* problem right now! New neighbors moved in on Aug. 1st. We have townhouses and theirs is the exact same floor plan as ours, just mirrored. So our children's bathroom upstairs is right next to their upstairs bathroom. I opened the door the other evening to go run them a bath and the smell was SOOO strong!! I hate the smell of pot.
DH and I aren't sure what to do. The neighbors are really nice & we don't want to make any problems. But I don't want my kids to have to smell that crap.
I'm thinking that if it happens again, I'll just go over and ask them to please do it somewhere else, because we can smell it.

OP- since you've already asked, I would maybe give it one more chance, if you feel like being nice. What did the landlord say when you told him about it?


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would definitely suggest to him some incense, and some fans. Please don't get the fire dept or cops involved in this...it seems like more a pet peeve than anything else. ( I don't want to get into the legality of smoking MJ. I am of the camp that it is a ridiculous prohibition, and heck, the man is smoking in the privacy of his home, he is not out on the streets or out in traffic. The smell is what I am thinking is bothering you, because I somehow doubt that the actual smoke is invading your home...) I used to have neighbors that cooked the worst smelling food I've ever smelled. It annoyed me to no end, but it wasn't exactly hurting me in any way shape or form.

Hope you guys can resolve this peacefully.


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Isn't smoking marijuana illegal? I'd call the police. Every time. Totally unacceptable to do anything less, IMO.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
Isn't smoking marijuana illegal? I'd call the police. Every time. Totally unacceptable to do anything less, IMO.

Yeah............no. It's a rental, and if she ends up getting her landlord's tenant in jail (no money for the landlord), it could end up a problem for her.

I second the cookies idea or the "if I can smell it, so can they" idea. If it doesn't work, the fan is a good thing too.

This guy is harmless - annoying, but harmless. Calling the cops on him is overkill and irresponsible. Cops are overloaded with REAL criminals.

In the meantime, have YOU (OP) tried burning incense? Or baking? I find that that tends to cancel out the pot smell from OUR neighbors.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in the Call the Police camp. I'd contact the landlord again and if nothing changed, call the police. I don't understand why everyone is apologizing for this guy and suggesting the OP bake him cookies!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
I'm in the Call the Police camp. I'd contact the landlord again and if nothing changed, call the police. I don't understand why everyone is apologizing for this guy and suggesting the OP bake him cookies!


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

it's second hand smoke. so it's not "harmless" -- in fact, it is harmful.

i have *no problem* with people smoking pot.

would i want to breathe a neighbor's second hand smoke. hell no.

would i want my *children* to breathe it? double hell no.

if this guy is too zoned out to be embarassed/worried that the neighbors can smell his pot smoke, he really is asking for trouble.

now, if it were my situation, what i think i'd do is 1) try to screen out the smoke from my own home, somehow. it sucks that this is happening in summertime when the windows are usually open. you shouldn't have to shut *your* windows. he should be shutting *his*. i'm not crazy about the incense idea -- it's a convenient cover for the pot smoker to cover his odor, but it does nada to erase the harmful reality of the second hand smoke. that's your real problem IMO. you should have fans going in your home to attempt to blow out the smoke. this is for your own benefit.

2) the second thing i would do is try to talk to the guy again. assuming he works -- try to catch him on his way to work or when he's returning home after work. make this conversation about "second hand smoke." you don't necessarily need to mention that it's pot smoke bothering you, although it's certainly your right to complain about that, too. i would just really impress upon him that you have young children and they have fragile respiratory systems and are being negatively affected by the second hand smoke that is drifting over on a regular basis -- and what can he do to stop this from happening, please? tell him that you don't want to have to call the police about pot smoking, that's not what this is about, but you do need it to stop, and you need him to be the one to take action to keep the smoke in *his* house, instead of drifting over to yours. can he please open the windows on the side of the house that is not next to you, and keep the ones next to you shut? can he please run a fan that blows the smoke in the direction opposite of your shared wall? is it possible that he could only smoke in the rooms that are further away from your shared wall?

if it were me, i would be nice but very insistent about it.

sorry but i'm just not a big fan of second hand smoke. my own husband smokes (just regular cigarettes) and he only does it on the breezeway downstairs, but since we had a new addition added to our house, we now have a room above the breezeway, and wouldn't you know, the second hand smoke drifts up. i've complained but i'm not trying to get him to quit altogether (though that would be nice, quitting is something that the addict has to decide himself and it won't help to harp at him). but i've come back with suggestion after suggestion, and we have finally arrived at a solution that involves open windows in the breezeway, as well as open screen door. i'm no longer catching his second hand smoke upstairs, and i'm grateful. next challenge will be when it's winter, and DH doesn't want to have open windows b/c of "expensive heat loss" and my reply will be that we can save a ton of money if he quits buying cigarettes -- but that's besides the point of helping the OP with her situation.

to the OP: good luck with this challenging situation.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
I'm in the Call the Police camp. I'd contact the landlord again and if nothing changed, call the police. I don't understand why everyone is apologizing for this guy and suggesting the OP bake him cookies!

Because pot smokers are harmless. The cops have real crimes to deal with and it's a waste of time, resources and tax payers money to call the cops on him.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

smoking in apt is a pretty common thing. it is smoke. doesnt matter which one it is. weed or cigarette.

with the cigarette i moved because it was in the privacy of their home.

with pot i tried talking to them. to landlord. then moved.

next when i rented made sure landlord knew about smoking. thankfully found a place where smoking is not an issue.

i know others who have had to move due to smoking. a person who didnt smoke inside their house, but right under my friends window.

so far i have never come across anyone finding a way out of the situation without moving.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Because pot smokers are harmless. The cops have real crimes to deal with and it's a waste of time, resources and tax payers money to call the cops on him.


Wow.......just......wow. Clearly we have not known the same pot smokers.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
it's second hand smoke. so it's not "harmless" -- in fact, it is harmful.

i have *no problem* with people smoking pot.

would i want to breathe a neighbor's second hand smoke. hell no.

would i want my *children* to breathe it? double hell no.

if this guy is too zoned out to be embarassed/worried that the neighbors can smell his pot smoke, he really is asking for trouble.

now, if it were my situation, what i think i'd do is 1) try to screen out the smoke from my own home, somehow. it sucks that this is happening in summertime when the windows are usually open. you shouldn't have to shut *your* windows. he should be shutting *his*. i'm not crazy about the incense idea -- it's a convenient cover for the pot smoker to cover his odor, but it does nada to erase the harmful reality of the second hand smoke. that's your real problem IMO. you should have fans going in your home to attempt to blow out the smoke. this is for your own benefit.

2) the second thing i would do is try to talk to the guy again. assuming he works -- try to catch him on his way to work or when he's returning home after work. make this conversation about "second hand smoke." you don't necessarily need to mention that it's pot smoke bothering you, although it's certainly your right to complain about that, too. i would just really impress upon him that you have young children and they have fragile respiratory systems and are being negatively affected by the second hand smoke that is drifting over on a regular basis -- and what can he do to stop this from happening, please? tell him that you don't want to have to call the police about pot smoking, that's not what this is about, but you do need it to stop, and you need him to be the one to take action to keep the smoke in *his* house, instead of drifting over to yours. can he please open the windows on the side of the house that is not next to you, and keep the ones next to you shut? can he please run a fan that blows the smoke in the direction opposite of your shared wall? is it possible that he could only smoke in the rooms that are further away from your shared wall?

if it were me, i would be nice but very insistent about it.









: Try to reason with him, when he isn't high as a kite. That's probably the best idea. Honestly, it is in the privacy of his own home, and all that, but it's invading the privacy of yours. So that does make it an issue worth discussing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Because pot smokers are harmless. The cops have real crimes to deal with and it's a waste of time, resources and tax payers money to call the cops on him.

There's that and the fact that unless the dude is dealing out of his house, they aren't going to do anything about it. Even if he WAS dealing, he'd have to be moving some serious goods before the cops would take more than a passing interest. Calling the cops will only cause hard feelings all around and likely accomplish nothing whatsoever.

PS - I'd rephrase that to say "smoking pot is harmless," rather than "pot smokers are harmless" in general. Good people AND bad both smoke, and while MJ may not be the drug that induces violent behavior, there are some violent people who use it. (just my opinion, though!!







)


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
Wow.......just......wow. Clearly we have not known the same pot smokers.

I guess not. But the generalization that pot smokers are bad people is... Hurtfull...


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
PS - I'd rephrase that to say "smoking pot is harmless," rather than "pot smokers are harmless" in general. Good people AND bad both smoke, and while MJ may not be the drug that induces violent behavior, there are some violent people who use it. (just my opinion, though!!







)

True, but pot does tend to reduce the chances that someone will act agressively too. There's a reason we are so nice to each other in BC.


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
I don't understand why everyone is apologizing for this guy and suggesting the OP bake him cookies!

Thank You!

"it's second hand smoke. so it's not "harmless" -- in fact, it is harmful.

i have *no problem* with people smoking pot.

would i want to breathe a neighbor's second hand smoke. hell no.

would i want my *children* to breathe it? double hell no.

if this guy is too zoned out to be embarassed/worried that the neighbors can smell his pot smoke, he really is asking for trouble."

Exactly!

For me it is the issue of second hand smoke coming into my house. We asked what the smoking policy is before moving in because I didn't want to be around it. THIS IS A NON-SMOKING UNIT! To me that includes all smoke-cigarettes, pot, crack, etc....

I could care less if he smokes pot, I just don't want the smell saturating my house. I feel like this is reasonable.

I must say the baking suggestion did give me an idea. I will give him my best brownie *recipe* and suggest a smokeless mode of ingestion!


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you know if *his* unit is non-smoking?

Assuming your lease specifies your unit is non-smoking, you might mention to your landlord that *they* could be considered in violation of the terms of your lease by failing to provide a smoke-free environment.

I don't know if that's a stretch, or not, but I would think one has a reasonable expectation to live in a smoke-free space when signing a lease on a non-smoking apartment... ESPECIALLY if you are in a completely non-smoking complex.

All that said, I would definitely try my hardest to resolve this by dealing directly with the neighbor and the landlord before involving the police.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Can you get an air purifier? Maybe that would help a bit. Otherwise, I would just talk to your neighbor again if it's really bothering you. Calling the police would not even be on my radar. But then, I've never called the cops in my life so I can't imagine doing so over a smoke smell. Unfortunately, issues like this w/neighbors are one of the downsides of apartment/townhome living.


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, it is a house with just the two sides and both are non-smoking.

I am not one to run to the police. In fact I asked my brother, an attorney and former police officer for advice and he said talk to him, which I agree is the best point of action to take, but when that doesn't work, then what?

FWIW I really have nothing against pot or pot smokers in general, lack of respect for one's neighbor however, is a whole other issue.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Because pot smokers are harmless. The cops have real crimes to deal with and it's a waste of time, resources and tax payers money to call the cops on him.

This has not been my experience.

OP, I would call the cops if fans don't give you the relief you need. Your family doesn't need to be exposed to this for several reasons.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

I think you are being totally reasonable. I would struggle with this, too, and I think your neighbor is being very inconsiderate.

A few points for consideration, in no particular order:

- As I said before, you might point out to your landlord that your neighbor is in violation of his lease, and in violating that lease it is violating YOUR expectation of a smoke-free living space.
- That said, I've never lived in non-smoking housing where *smokers* weren't allowed. It just wasn't allowed *in the house* - which meant they would go out on the front steps or balconies to smoke. If your neighbor smoked cigs instead of pot, he'd probably feel free to go outside to do it... and then what, for you? There wouldn't be much you could do aside from asking him to do it elsewhere or shutting your doors/windows. Just food for thought.
- I would probably talk to your neighbor in a totally friendly way one more time - explain that it's really bothersome, and you'd like to work together to find a solution. If he blows you off, the next time you talk to him I'd say "I don't want to have to go over your head on this, but I am going to if we can't find a permanent workable solution." While I think you should avoid going to the cops if at all possible, I don't think the _threat_ of going to the cops would be exactly misplaced.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think that "smelling" the neighbors smoke and actually sitting in second hand smoke is the same thing. The OP stated that the "smell" is bothersome. Different, IMO, and you can't control what smells may emulate from your neighbors part of the house. If he were smoking a legal tobacco cig outside, and you could smell it, would you think of running to the cops or what would you do??


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
This has not been my experience.

You've seriously only ever met violent and dangerous pot smokers? I highly doubt that, of course you may not even be aware that someone your talking to or dealing with on a regular basis is a pot smoker, most people don't start up a conversation with "Hi, I'm _____ and I smoke weed."


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountaingirl79* 
I don't think that "smelling" the neighbors smoke and actually sitting in second hand smoke is the same thing. The OP stated that the "smell" is bothersome. Different, IMO, and you can't control what smells may emulate from your neighbors part of the house.If he were smoking a legal tobacco cig outside, and you could smell it, would you think of running to the cops or what would you do??

Smoking is permitted outside. I have no problem with this....do I like it, no, not particularly, but there is a simple solution- I SHUT MY WINDOW. When it is in my house there are not a lot of options, which is where the neighbor's respectfulness comes into play. This is not a once in awhile thing (although it used to be and wasn't that big of a deal as it was usually a _faint_ smell on the weekends) . The problem is that now, it is *all the time*, with several "intense" periods over the day an is the smell/smoke has now become a constant presence.

This has been since he decided to build his "home business". Hmmm, wonder what that is....

Bottom line: there is moderation and respect that goes along with being a neighbor. Playing music (that I might hate) loud enough that I can hear it-fine. So loud that it shakes my walls-not cool. I think the same reasoning fits here.


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurelg* 
I think you are being totally reasonable. I would struggle with this, too, and I think your neighbor is being very inconsiderate.

A few points for consideration, in no particular order:

- As I said before, you might point out to your landlord that your neighbor is in violation of his lease, and in violating that lease it is violating YOUR expectation of a smoke-free living space.
- That said, I've never lived in non-smoking housing where *smokers* weren't allowed. It just wasn't allowed *in the house* - which meant they would go out on the front steps or balconies to smoke. If your neighbor smoked cigs instead of pot, he'd probably feel free to go outside to do it... and then what, for you? There wouldn't be much you could do aside from asking him to do it elsewhere or shutting your doors/windows. Just food for thought.
- I would probably talk to your neighbor in a totally friendly way one more time - explain that it's really bothersome, and you'd like to work together to find a solution. If he blows you off, the next time you talk to him I'd say "I don't want to have to go over your head on this, but I am going to if we can't find a permanent workable solution." While I think you should avoid going to the cops if at all possible, I don't think the _threat_ of going to the cops would be exactly misplaced.

Thanks...I will talk to him again. Smoking is allowed outside. If he would smoke outside I have no problem shutting doors or window, that way at least I have an option. And in fact he does smoke cigarettes outside and I do exactly that!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a really stupid question, and I have always been embarrassed to ask this, but here goes.

*sucking in gut in an attempt at mustering some courage*

Can someone get high from second hand pot smoke?


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes, contact highs can happen.

Also, if this was ciggy smoke, everybody would be screaming about protecting your family from it and that guy is the worst guy on the planet. How is this any different? Smoke is smoke, and the pot smell in my own home, when I don't partake, is completely not cool.

I wouldn't apologize, bake him anything, spend money on fans or air purifiers to cover his illegal (who cares if it's harmless or not) habit, or otherwise make excuses.

"Sir, please stop smoking up where it can come through my windows. This is your last warning before I call the landlord/police".


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm disgusted with the number of people here who are honestly saying that calling the cops is the best solution...that's....just unspeakably disappointing to me, to see in this community of people. You wouldn't call the cops if it were cigerette smoke...you wouldn't call the cops if it were terrible smell from cooking every night. Would you? No, you wouldn't.

All that being said, OP, I completely sympathize. I have a wretched woman living above me who smokes cigarettes in the hallway and then, when I open my door, the awful smoke is sucked into my house. It's disgusting. We're counting down the days until we move into the home we're buying...for many reasons, the least of which is NOT living around cigarette smoke...we hate it, hate breathing it, smelling it, etc. We personally don't care about weed smoke, it just doesn't bother us in the least...I WISH that lady upstairs would be puffing pot instead...cigerette smoke is particularly loathsome to us....but I get, that if it bugs you it JUST DOES and no matter what kind of smoke it is, you shouldn't have to have it in your house. I totally get how annoying it is....I have this gigantic, gorgeous apartment...beautiful molding, perfect sunlight everywhere, big open windows and large rooms...it's so dreamy and I have been in love with it for years.....and this woman totally ruins our beautiful peace with her smokey grossness...it's an ambiance slayer! It doesn't feel like my home, when it's choked with her smoke.









I would tell him that the rate at which it's pouring out of his home into common areas makes you concerned that soon the cops will be involved and that you don't want that kind of drama around where you live. Explain to him that his lifestyle is his business...but that it's coming into your home and that is going to become a REAL problem for him if not rectified...I would turn as "witchy" as possible about it without creating tension in the building. You have a right to live as you please in your home...until it infringes upon another family's right to the same peaceful enjoyment.

Be clear with him....if that doesn't work, be firm and use strong language....after that point, I would send a written complaint to the property manager, citing infringement of peaceful enjoyment of the property and explain to your landlord that Mr. Smokey is in violation of his lease agreement and that you are NOT....but that further violation on the part of your smokey neighbor puts you in a really ackward position....

Look, I'm down with the green, really I am....but I'm MORE "down" with people living freely and in comfort in their own homes. This mans lifestyle choices should not be effecting the living space you are sharing with your chidren....that's not cool at all.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmmm, I might approach it in a collaborative manner. You neighbor wants to smoke, you want to be free from smoke. There are probably several creative solutions which would achieve both goals. Would he consider using a vaporiser instead? Would you be willing to contribute towards the cost if he is?


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyKitty* 
Yes, contact highs can happen.

Also, if this was ciggy smoke, everybody would be screaming about protecting your family from it and that guy is the worst guy on the planet. How is this any different? Smoke is smoke, and the pot smell in my own home, when I don't partake, is completely not cool.

I wouldn't apologize, bake him anything, spend money on fans or air purifiers to cover his illegal (*who cares if it's harmless or not*) habit, or otherwise make excuses.

"Sir, please stop smoking up where it can come through my windows. This is your last warning before I call the landlord/police".


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 
Smoking is permitted outside. I have no problem with this....do I like it, no, not particularly, but there is a simple solution- I SHUT MY WINDOW. When it is in my house there are not a lot of options, which is where the neighbor's respectfulness comes into play. This is not a once in awhile thing (although it used to be and wasn't that big of a deal as it was usually a _faint_ smell on the weekends) . *The problem is that now, it is all the time, with several "intense" periods over the day an is the smell/smoke has now become a constant presence.*
This has been since he decided to build his "home business". Hmmm, wonder what that is....

Bottom line: there is moderation and respect that goes along with being a neighbor. Playing music (that I might hate) loud enough that I can hear it-fine. So loud that it shakes my walls-not cool. I think the same reasoning fits here.

Sounds like he may be growing in a closet. Does your duplex have a basement? Just wondering.

I think it is important to keep in mind that pot smoke and cigarette smoke are not the same thing. The carcinogens in "smoke" that we have all come to know about are from tobacco, not weed. A person can have a life long habit of smoking weed and they do not have the same risks for cancer and disease that a person smoking cigarettes does. The OP's family is not getting poisoned from weed smoke.

But I do agree that having to live in the constant presence of the smell is a problem. Your neighbor is being really stupid to not be concerned, weather it's his smoking habit or if he is growing, or something else.

I would also be a bit concerned that my person and clothing where picking up an odor. It's doubtful, but it's not something you want to have happening.

How is the smell coming in? Through the air ducts? Do you share the AC/heat? Maybe a really good air filter would help. Can you look into some odor fighting products?

I would continue to talk to the neighbor. I would call the landlord and really push him to do something if the neighbor will not cooperate. The landlord could lose the property if the neighbor is busted growing. I would think that would be a motivation for him to get involved at this point.

I would not call the police unless there is something that you are *seeing* that makes you feel unsafe.

In the end, I think your best option is to move when your lease is up. It sucks, it's not fair, but that is the way life is.

I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

OP, I would also approach the landlord from the viewpoint that, if your neighbor IS growing weed, those setups have been known to cause massive property damage. It might spur your landlord into some sort of action.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
It's pretty easy to tell when someone is high or not. Mainly the zoned out stare, blood shot eyes and red face.

Also dead giveaways: chowing down on a big bag of Doritos and drinking a Big Gulp.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JavaJunkie* 
Also dead giveaways: chowing down on a big bag of Doritos and drinking a Big Gulp.









That's me--and I've never smoked or ingested a smidgen of pot in my life!

Seriously though, I'd have other issues in the same situation. I'm active duty in the army and I don't know if it is possible, but if my neighbor's smoke got in my house and was enough to make me pop hot on a random drug test, I could (worst case scenario) go to jail and lose my job. Not good. So, yeah, in my case I'd either narc or give him a good brownie recipe (got lots of those, nice normal ones that don't involve pot--he can figure out how to add the pot).


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

We lived in an apartment when DS1 was newly born. We had a neighbor on one side who would smoke pot on occasion. I never noticed it in our apartment, but sometimes you could smell it in the hall and outside the building.

The problem came when our neighbor on the other side, who was not as laid back about it as we were, became convinced somehow that it was us smoking the pot, and confronted DH outside one night about how we were supposedly smoking pot with our newborn son in the house. He was really angry about it and wouldn't believe DH when he tried to explain about the other neighbors. We were afraid he'd call DCFS. Of course, had they investigated the truth would have come out and we would have been fine, but it wasn't really something we wanted to have to deal with, you know? Fortunately, we moved to our house soon thereafter.

This kind of thing can affect you in other ways too, should someone happen by and misinterpret the situation. If it's pouring out of the house...really, someone who's just passing by could notice it, notice toys in the yard or whatever, and draw the wrong conclusion.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
Hmmm, I might approach it in a collaborative manner. You neighbor wants to smoke, you want to be free from smoke. There are probably several creative solutions which would achieve both goals. Would he consider using a vaporiser instead? *Would you be willing to contribute towards the cost if he is?*

Why _should_ she? Should she do the same were he smoking a pack of Merits?


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I am also in agreement that the OP shouldn't have to spend any money to change the situation. I beleive any secondhand smoke is harmful especially where children are concerned and if she is supposed to be in a smoke free home it should be just that. I don't think that calling the cops would amount to anything either, though. I'd try it in this order

1. bringing it up again with neighbor. Asking if he can figure out a solution. Smoking outside, by a window with a fan, vaporizer, whatever...

2. If it happens again tell him flat out you are going to the landlord and if nothing is done you have no problem going to the cops. Like I said earlier, they probably can't do anything but the threat alone might be enough to get him to stop. *see my story below

3. Voice your concerns and mention that he is not living up to his lease in providing a smoke free environment.

*We had a similar thing happen to us before kids. We lived in a townhouse and our neighbors smoked so much pot we could smell it. One day I went over to ask that they tone it down that night because we were having a get together with some of my husband's friends from the station. After that we rarely smelled it again and when we did it was not bad at all. We later found out through a mutual friend that they thought my husband was a cop. I had meant fire station when I said it but they took it as police station.


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

OP, I had this problem in a rental once, but she was very responsive. We were only there for about a month longer (we bought a house - not related to smell) and it came around in conversation. I asked her if she stopped smoking and she said no, that she sealed the vents in that Press and Seal plastic wrap before she smoked. Maybe something to mention to your neighbor if you don't want to get the cops involved....


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I think it is important to keep in mind that pot smoke and cigarette smoke are not the same thing. The carcinogens in "smoke" that we have all come to know about are from tobacco, not weed. A person can have a life long habit of smoking weed and they do not have the same risks for cancer and disease that a person smoking cigarettes does. The OP's family is not getting poisoned from weed smoke.

that's not what i've read. are you telling me that if i smoked pot morning, noon and night for 10 years solid i'd have *zero* additional risk of lung cancer?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
that's not what i've read. are you telling me that if i smoked pot morning, noon and night for 10 years solid i'd have *zero* additional risk of lung cancer?


actually, I think that is true. And certainly anyone breathing in second hand (pot) smoke would not have any increased risk of cancer.

Not that I think the OP should have to put up with the smell, because clearly it bothers her... but I doubt there is truly a health concern from it seeping into the walls.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
that's not what i've read. are you telling me that if i smoked pot morning, noon and night for 10 years solid i'd have *zero* additional risk of lung cancer?

In fact, it not only does not cause lung cancer, it can help keep it from spreading.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0417193338.htm

Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows
ScienceDaily (Apr. 17, 2007) - The active ingredient in marijuana cuts tumor growth in common lung cancer in half and significantly reduces the ability of the cancer to spread, say researchers at Harvard University who tested the chemical in both lab and mouse studies.

It always blows my mind in these MJ discussions at MDC just how ignorant most people still are towards MJ. DARE really did a number on so many people. *sigh*


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 
FWIW I really have nothing against pot or pot smokers in general, lack of respect for one's neighbor however, is a whole other issue.

ITA, My neighbors burn leaves and rubbish







: it seems like they wait until I put laundry on the line...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
"Hi, I'm _____ and I smoke weed."

If you have to pass the joint from your hand to shake, thats a good clue too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
Sounds like he may be growing in a closet. Does your duplex have a basement?

I thought this too originally. He needs to pull his head out of his bum if hes growing in a duplex.

OP: does it smell all.day.and.all.night.and.all.afternoon? I would have a more serious chat with him if hes growing. Some, but not all, growers steal electric from their neighbors. Whats your electric bill like?

I'm also really amazed how many "call the cops" there are. The cops have waaay better business then policing a dude smoking pot on his couch.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
In fact, it not only does not cause lung cancer, it can help keep it from spreading.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0417193338.htm

Marijuana Cuts Lung Cancer Tumor Growth In Half, Study Shows
ScienceDaily (Apr. 17, 2007) - The active ingredient in marijuana cuts tumor growth in common lung cancer in half and significantly reduces the ability of the cancer to spread, say researchers at Harvard University who tested the chemical in both lab and mouse studies.

It always blows my mind in these MJ discussions at MDC just how ignorant most people still are towards MJ. DARE really did a number on so many people. *sigh*


It blows my mind that people take scientific studies out of context. SMOKING marijuana is unhealthy and carcinogenic.

In the study you link to above they INJECTED the THC into rats, they did break out a bong and light up the pot- which would turn it into a carcinogen aka cancer causing substance.

I don't know many potheads that eat/inject pot rather than smoke it.

I have no opinion on mj smoking as far as a moral thing, but it's dangerous when people try to trump up health benefits without giving the whole story.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
actually, I think that is true. And certainly *anyone breathing in second hand (pot) smoke would not have any increased risk of cancer.*

Not that I think the OP should have to put up with the smell, because clearly it bothers her... but I doubt there is truly a health concern from it seeping into the walls.

The statement I bolded is wrong.

All smoke of any form is toxic to the lungs and is carcinogenic. There is no such thing as safe smoke of any sort.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
ITA, My neighbors burn leaves and rubbish







: it seems like they wait until I put laundry on the line...


yes, this totally bugs the crap out of me. We live in a rural-ish area with tons of weeds and people here have these out door fire place things that they stuff weeds and crap in an smoke out the street. It smells like an awful forest fire and irritates my sinuses. I just make sure all the windows and door are closed as soon as I smell it. I wouldn't dream of complaining, though, it's what they do to keep it out of the dump and get rid of it all quickly.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
It blows my mind that people take scientific studies out of context. SMOKING marijuana is unhealthy and carcinogenic.

In the study you link to above they INJECTED the THC into rats, they did break out a bong and light up the pot- which would turn it into a carcinogen aka cancer causing substance.

I don't know many potheads that eat/inject pot rather than smoke it.

I have no opinion on mj smoking as far as a moral thing, but it's dangerous when people try to trump up health benefits without giving the whole story.

Oh, please.

There are LOTS of studies out there proving that there is NO INCREASED risk of lung cancer from smoking MJ, and several studies showing that THC is beneficial to stopping the spread of cancer.

And there are lots of ways to get THC into your body without smoking, and yes, they still come with oder. Vaping comes to mind. But even cooking with it will make a strong smell. Just because you smell MJ does not mean someone is smoking it - not that smoking it causes increased risk of cancer anyway.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
The statement I bolded is wrong.

All smoke of any form is toxic to the lungs and is carcinogenic. There is no such thing as safe smoke of any sort.

I'm curious then. Have there been any cases of lung cancer among pot only smokers, much less people who have breathed it in second hand? I'm genuinely curious.

ETA: and I guess my point is that it's really, really unlikely that a neighbor smoking is going to impact the health of the people next door. I know CA has labeled pot a carcinogen, but really, you are more likely to get cancer breathing in the smog in LA.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
Oh, please.

There are LOTS of studies out there proving that there is NO INCREASED risk of lung cancer from smoking MJ, and several studies showing that THC is beneficial to stopping the spread of cancer.

And there are lots of ways to get THC into your body without smoking, and yes, they still come with oder. Vaping comes to mind. But even cooking with it will make a strong smell. Just because you smell MJ does not mean someone is smoking it - not that smoking it causes increased risk of cancer anyway.

I agree about the beneficial effects of THC, but the studies linked here are studies using injectables not smoked THC. Show me a study where they used subjects who were exposed to mj smoke as opposed to an injectable.

I'm not downplaying the medicinal effects of mj as they are valid and great, but I surely don't see why anyone would get all uproarious over someone saying SMOKE isn't healthy. It's not.

To prove that smoking mj (as opposed to consuming it) is not harmful to human health they would need to follow frequent mj smokers for years to discover ALL cancer rates, not just lung.

And second hand smoke is not healthy. There is no study you can show me that will prove that second hand smoke is 100% benign and healthy for humans.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I'm curious then. Have there been any cases of lung cancer among pot only smokers, much less people who have breathed it in second hand? I'm genuinely curious.

ETA: and I guess my point is that it's really, really unlikely that a neighbor smoking is going to impact the health of the people next door. I know CA has labeled pot a carcinogen, but really, you are more likely to get cancer breathing in the smog in LA.

Exactly. I have no doubt it's more "dangerous" to walk to the park on a poor air quality day around here than it is to smell the odor of a neighbor smoking pot. MJ is stinky stuff and the smell can really travel (esp if it's good







)

Not that the OP should have to put up with the smell - she's received lots of suggestions for dealing with that though. I must say, I would not be happy if my home reeked of pot for any extended period of time. I'm anal about keep it clean and fresh, that smell would drive me nuts.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
I
I don't know many potheads that eat/inject pot rather than smoke it.
.

really? I can think of... 6 off the top of my head. They don't like smoke so they eat it or vaporise it.

I will have to agree, _smoke_ causes cancer, not pot. Or at least from what I've read thats been the case. Also.. most pot smokers don't smoke as much as tobacco smokers. Most pot smokers also smoke out of pipes so, no burning paper. Most pot is pretty natural, if you enjoy pot, you get good stuff. Tobacco is full of lord knows what because big business got a hold of it. Thats neither here nor there. Its still rude to 'blow' smoke in someone proverbial face.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
I'm curious then. Have there been any cases of lung cancer among pot only smokers, much less people who have breathed it in second hand? I'm genuinely curious.

ETA: and I guess my point is that it's really, really unlikely that a neighbor smoking is going to impact the health of the people next door. I know CA has labeled pot a carcinogen, but really, you are more likely to get cancer breathing in the smog in LA.

Well we are going way OT, I also don't see a huge risk from the neighbor's wafting odors. The OP still has a valid argument against breathing it in though.

I don't buy into the "everything causes cancer" argument either. Smog is bad, carcinogens are bad. We should avoid them all.

I am not extremely well read on pot studies so I cannot tell you about lung cancer rates for pure pot smokers, but I can tell you that smoke contains carcinogens which cause cancer.

Do the anti-cancer effects of pot retain their power when it is used in a combustable/carcinogenic form?

I don't know.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Porcelain Interior* 
I agree about the beneficial effects of THC, but the studies linked here are studies using injectables not smoked THC. Show me a study where they used subjects who were exposed to mj smoke as opposed to an injectable.

I'm not downplaying the medicinal effects of mj as they are valid and great, but I surely don't see why anyone would get all uproarious over someone saying SMOKE isn't healthy. It's not.

To prove that smoking mj (as opposed to consuming it) is not harmful to human health they would need to follow frequent mj smokers for years to discover ALL cancer rates, not just lung.

And second hand smoke is not healthy. There is no study you can show me that will prove that second hand smoke is 100% benign and healthy for humans.

Ack, don't have time - have to go pick up carpool soon and promised ds we would bake cookies after school today!

But --- I guess my point is that, like every decision we make, it's all about weighing your options and risk vs. benefit. I can't make the argument that smoking MJ is healthy - but I can say that my personal opinion it's not as bad as many of the other things I breathe every single day, esp when it's organic, homegrown. If we are talking about MJ you don't know where it came from, IMO, that is a much larger risk.

And add to that, there are many ways to get THC into your system other than injecting. I have friends that cook with it (don't want to smoke for health reasons) and others that vape. So yes, you can reap the health benefits without smoking, and many people do.

I don't mean to jump on you because in all honesty, it sounds like we pretty much agree.







But these MJ discussions always peak my interest because there is still a lot of misinformation out there.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

we had a roommate right after ds was born who smoked pot in his room.. i was a little shocked that i had to ask him to please not smoke in the house with my newborn. i think that a lot of pot smokers really dont see why people might not enjoy smelling the pot aroma (with the possible issue of health concerns aside). he smoked in his car after that.
since it sounds like your issue really isnt the fact that your neighbor smokes, calling the cops doesn't sound like the right solution for you.
i liked the pp suggestion of mentioning that THEY could smell it too.. i know that when i was partaking i was especially paranoid about THEM hehe. this might be the issue that gets his attention.


----------



## SwanValkyrie (Apr 20, 2009)

I just thought I'd drop this here...

http://www.naturalnews.com/025696_in...ry_cancer.html


----------



## NicoleCS (May 30, 2008)

Love the cookie idea, though brownies are really my thing! Kindness and Love really can change this crazy world we in. I would continue to talk openly with him...listen to him and hopefully he'll really listen to you and where you are coming from.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
I guess not. But the generalization that pot smokers are bad people is... Hurtfull...

I agree. I haven't smoked in a long, long time, but I've known a lot of really nice people who smoked/smoke pot. Sure, I've known some nasty people who smoked it, too...but they haven't been in any greater proportion than nasty people in the non-pot smoking community, ime.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
True, but pot does tend to reduce the chances that someone will act agressively too. There's a reason we are so nice to each other in BC.

I got into fights in school from about 6th grade to 9th grade. I started smoking pot at the end of 9th grade, and didn't get into any more fights. I just didn't feel so aggressive, anymore.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

I really think this is up to your landlord, but you said you had already spoken with him. What was his response?


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Why _should_ she? Should she do the same were he smoking a pack of Merits?

Because it would solve the problem, that's why. Some people would rather actually solve their problems than be righteous at the cost of continuing to live them. To each their own.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

You shouldn't have to live with the smell of someone else's habit. And you, your children, and your things shouldn't have to carry the smell . Talk to the neighbor one more time and then call the landlord every time. Threaten to break your lease if he (or she, whoever owns the apartments) doesn't enforce the no smoking rules.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I skimmed the whole thread, and I don't see anyone puzzling, as I am, over how ONE PERSON can smoke so much weed that you can smell it so frequently and so noticeably.








Maybe he's smoking in some wasteful way and could tone it down? Maybe he's...hmmm...







Maybe his new home business is destroying seized marijuana for the police, by burning it in his fireplace!









Two ways to diminish the smell, if he's willing, that I haven't seen here:
1. Exhale into a wet washcloth. This also catches some of the particulates from the smoke, decreasing the chance that any of them will get over to your side.
2. Set a dish of white vinegar on a table near him. Sort of absorbs the smell somehow.

You could make these suggestions, but it's up to him to cooperate, and I don't think you should have to buy him anything! Be sure to mention the concern that other neighbors might call the cops--you could even pretend that old Mrs. Nebbish on his other side has been asking you about the smell.


----------



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
Sounds like he may be growing in a closet. Does your duplex have a basement? Just wondering.


It would smell totally different if he were growing it.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkey-lamb* 
It would smell totally different if he were growing it.

Maybe, maybe not. I've been near a grow closet and many a corn field and it smelled just like being in the middle of a Dead show.

I'm thinking that most people might not recognize the difference anyway.









Either way, the smell is bothering the OP.

I think mentioning that another neighbor has complained about it might be a good way to get the stinky neighbor's attention. It's one thing to smell it from a vent, another to think that a person a house over can smell it.

OP, I hope you are able to find a good solution soon.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
Because it would solve the problem, that's why. Some people would rather actually solve their problems than be righteous at the cost of continuing to live them. To each their own.









So the next time someone does something not only against a lease agreement - but illegal to boot - I'll make sure 'I spend money out of my pocket so that he can continue to do so? That's not really solving the problem. It's more like a band-aid for a gaping wound.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
You shouldn't have to live with the smell of someone else's habit. And you, your children, and your things shouldn't have to carry the smell . Talk to the neighbor one more time and then call the landlord every time. Threaten to break your lease if he (or she, whoever owns the apartments) doesn't enforce the no smoking rules.

I agree.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *green betty* 
Would he consider using a vaporiser instead? Would you be willing to contribute towards the cost if he is?

Are you serious? Those are pretty pricey. You're suggesting OP drop that kind of money on a stranger's intrusive habits? Please do NOT take this out of context, as I am not anti-weed, but society has laws and the laws currently are against the smoking of pot, so you're asking OP to spend money to support her neighbor's illegal activity. (Again, please don't jump on me for that, I am stating it from a completely legal point, I am not advocating the laws, k???







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JavaJunkie* 
Also dead giveaways: chowing down on a big bag of Doritos and drinking a Big Gulp.

This made me







!!!! ROFL!!!


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 

I thought this too originally. He needs to pull his head out of his bum if hes growing in a duplex.

OP: does it smell all.day.and.all.night.and.all.afternoon? I would have a more serious chat with him if hes growing. Some, but not all, growers steal electric from their neighbors. Whats your electric bill like?


Hmmm.... We are just about to have an energy audit because we have a ridiculously high utility bill and can't figure out why....Yes, there is a basement, and that is where the smell is concentrated. And there are two different kind of smells- one smokish and one a little "fresher" if you know what I mean.

So, I will definitely be looking further into the electricity matter!!

So thank you everyone for the input, opinions, and advice.

I decided to talk to the landlord. She is pretty laid back and not someone who is going to call the cops so I thought to try again with her, rather than him. She told me she would talk to him. Her solution- " He can smoke that sh*t outside." I feel like that is a reasonable solution, as that _is_ the smoking policy. And if it continues, he moves.

We shall see.....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
Isn't smoking marijuana illegal? I'd call the police. Every time. Totally unacceptable to do anything less, IMO.


there are many states where marijuana use is not illegal. and many whole communities where smoking bud is accepted as the norm.







in fact, you can sue law enforcement that hassles you for legal marijuana use and win.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I had a neighbor who smoked pot, while I was living in a big apartment building and pregnant. The way the air traveled sucked the smoke right out of his apartment, down the hall and into mine.

All I had to do was knock on his door while I knew he was smoking or had recently and therefore was high - I just stood there with my huge pregnant belly in his face, smiled real big and said cheerfully "Hi, are you smoking pot?" He gives me a blank, stoned look and says "Uh, no." I said (still smiling real big and rubbing my belly) "Okay, well when you do, can you put a towel under your door and turn on a fan so the smoke doesn't come into my apartment? Thanks!" Problem solved. I probably would have given it three requests before calling the super, but I didn't need to. I NEVER would have called the police.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 
I decided to talk to the landlord. She is pretty laid back and not someone who is going to call the cops so I thought to try again with her, rather than him. She told me she would talk to him. Her solution- " He can smoke that sh*t outside." I feel like that is a reasonable solution, as that _is_ the smoking policy. And if it continues, he moves.

We shall see.....

Sounds good.


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletBegonias* 
there are many states where marijuana use is not illegal. and many whole communities where smoking bud is accepted as the norm.







in fact, you can sue law enforcement that hassles you for legal marijuana use and win.

Then I would ask to see the renter's medical marijuana license. If he's legitimate, then work with him to reduce his impact on others who do not wish to breathe in his mind-altering fumes.

If he does not have a legal permit, I don't see how it is ethical to not turn him in for committing a crime. While I am sure some pot-heads are nice people too, if something's illegal, it's illegal. It's really very black & white.

Would it be any different if the person were smoking crack cocaine or heroin? They're all illegal.


----------



## peacenlove (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 

*Would it be any different if the person were smoking crack cocaine or heroin? They're all illega*l.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
If he does not have a legal permit, I don't see how it is ethical to not turn him in for committing a crime. While I am sure some pot-heads are nice people too, if something's illegal, it's illegal. It's really very black & white.

Except that it's not. I don't believe it's "justice" to arrest a guy sitting on his couch, hurting no one, in his own house. I think we might live in different worlds here. It's nowhere CLOSE to black and white - nothing in the real world is, and thinking it is is what's wrong with our legal system and this whole "drug war."

Quote:

Would it be any different if the person were smoking crack cocaine or heroin? They're all illegal.
.......and VASTLY different from pot, as any research will show. Even the DEA acknowledges that.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 
Hmmm.... We are just about to have an energy audit because we have a ridiculously high utility bill and can't figure out why....Yes, there is a basement, and that is where the smell is concentrated. And there are two different kind of smells- one smokish and one a little "fresher" if you know what I mean.

I'd bet a new vaporizer that he's growing.

This dude is seriously asking for trouble to be doing this in a duplex, and one with kids at that! Some people just don't think.

I hope that what ever is coming will not negatively effect your family. I conceder myself very pot friendly but I would not want to live in a grow house.

Is the basement in anyway a shared space? Or is there a solid wall dividing the space? Anyone know if the OP could get into any trouble if the neighbor is busted for a grow op?


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!

Yeah, it sounds like he is smoking and growing. If there is a "fresher" smell AND a high utility bill, he's growing. What a knuckle head!!!!

First you need to establish if he holds a licsense and if he does an agreement will need to be worked upon between said smoker/grower and the landlord. Maybe suggest he stick a few fabric sofenter sheets in an empty toilet paper roll for him to blow the smoke through, that's what we did in highschool.

Personally I don't see how it's ethical to turn him in for smoking pot on his couch OR growing. If he gets "caught" HE will get into trouble as long as it is his private space and you are unable to enter the space, kwim? The police can't shake you down for something you aren't involved in.

Yeah, in MOST states it is illegal but, booze is legal and kills thousands daily, waaaaay more dangerous then pot. And comparing pot to crack or heroine is outlandish. Heck, prescription drugs are more dangerous and kill but those are legal so I suppose it's black and white


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NiteNicole* 
You shouldn't have to live with the smell of someone else's habit. And you, your children, and your things shouldn't have to carry the smell . Talk to the neighbor one more time and then call the landlord every time. Threaten to break your lease if he (or she, whoever owns the apartments) doesn't enforce the no smoking rules.

I'm with her on this one.

That said, if you live in an apartment, people smoke. That's pretty normal. Does it suck? Yes. Is there really anything you can do to stop people from smoking (anything) in their apartment? Not really. I'd have more of a problem with my neighbors smoking cigarettes (because they tend to smoke a lot more of them and the smell is awful, in my opinion) and the smell seeping through. Also, cigarettes tend to leave a stink behind that weed doesn't.

And I'm totally lol'ing at the posters who think you should call the police, do not pass go. Really now? I use marijuana (even during pregnancy! *gasp* to keep my blood pressure low and help me sleep. So I'm trying to think what I would do if my neighbors came to me and said they could smell it and could I stop. I would do it outside instead. But realistically, if you asked they won't alter their habits, I would tell the landlord you will break the lease and see them in court if they don't stop it. If it's a smoking apartment, however, I would just deal with it, put up my _own_ fans, and be glad my neighbors weren't chain smoking Marlboros next door. _That_ stuff stinks!

As a side note...

_"Then I would ask to see the renter's medical marijuana license. If he's legitimate, then work with him to reduce his impact on others who do not wish to breathe in his mind-altering fumes.

If he does not have a legal permit, I don't see how it is ethical to not turn him in for committing a crime. While I am sure some pot-heads are nice people too, if something's illegal, it's illegal. It's really very black & white.

Would it be any different if the person were smoking crack cocaine or heroin? They're all illegal."_

Um... wow! Do you always let the government make your ethical decisions or do you ever stop to consider the issues for yourself? It's hardly black and white when it comes to law. It's pretty unfair to compare a marijuana smoker to crack head, don't you think? Clearly you've never smoked marijuana before!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

I have to say, I'm astonished to see these "MJ is evil" posts on MDC. Having seen thousands, literally, of people through the ER on a variety of drugs, drunk, chronic users of a variety of drugs/alcohol/tobacco, I can say that the users of plain marijuana have not been any problem to us, nor have they had any particular increased rate of medical problems.

(The exception would be people who smoke "wet" - that stuff screws with the brain bigtime, but it's the PCP/formaldehyde/whatever component, not the MJ.)

I've restrained more combative drunks than I can count, dealt with overdoses of all of the different opiates (heroin, oxycodone, etc), sent people to coronary cath lab for cocaine-induced myocardial infarction, treated hundreds of skin poppers/meth mouths and dealt with people with tobacco-induced lung disease daily, but have never seen any illness or detrimental behavior that could be attributed to MJ use. And I've never used the stuff - not my thing - but it's not evil, and isn't worthy of a police call imho.

To the OP, the electric/fresh combination does make me think he's growing. I hope that you can get him to quit stinking up your house somehow or other. That would bother me.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't have a problem w/ mj, but selling/intent to sell is a lot different than some guy smoking on his couch. I wouldn't want to be in the neighborhood when the water and power gets cut off and they break down the door and tear his apt apart. Rightly or wrongly, the US has very harsh penalties for selling drugs and WTH wants to deal w/ that? (No pun intended!)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
Then I would ask to see the renter's medical marijuana license. If he's legitimate, then work with him to reduce his impact on others who do not wish to breathe in his mind-altering fumes.

If he does not have a legal permit, I don't see how it is ethical to not turn him in for committing a crime. While I am sure some pot-heads are nice people too, if something's illegal, it's illegal. It's really very black & white.

Would it be any different if the person were smoking crack cocaine or heroin? They're all illegal.

scary. really? Really?!?!

It's not black & white and it's scary to me that people think like that. And comparing MJ to dangerous, deadly, highly addictive drugs is just nuts.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
scary. really? Really?!?!

It's not black & white and it's scary to me that people think like that. And comparing MJ to dangerous, deadly, highly addictive drugs is just nuts.

I'm not the poster you quoted so I'm not sure of her intent, but I assume she means it's black in white in that it IS illegal, and the police don't care if it's not as bad/dangerous/unhealthy/addictive as other drugs--they're going to arrest him whether it's crack or mj, that's their job, and it's going to be a very unpleasant experience for him and if he's selling, his landlord. The police aren't going to ignore this guy b/c mj isn't a serious drug.

Or maybe she thinks mj is evil. Who am I to say?


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 

I must say the baking suggestion did give me an idea. I will give him my best brownie *recipe* and suggest a smokeless mode of ingestion!

That's a good idea.

The problem is, just like with alcohol, some people are addicted to pot.







Though most can do it more or less rationally, and in a limited way, not everyone can. So there's a chance that this could just keep going on, "Could you... " "Oh, wow, sorry, yeah..." "Okay, we talked about this, could you..." "I'm SO sorry, totally forgot..." etc.

Growing pot is a fire hazard. I have a burned-down pot "factory" within my sights. I would absolutely report that. It is SO unsafe to do that kind of stuff in a duplex / apartment building. I mean if you really have reason to believe he's growing. It's like leaving ten space heaters on all the time.

This is a tough situation because like many others, I would not want to get someone arrested for something that I think should not be illegal (smoking pot). On the other hand, I do not want my children exposed. I sympathise!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
I'm not the poster you quoted so I'm not sure of her intent, but I assume she means it's black in white in that it IS illegal, and the police don't care if it's not as bad/dangerous/unhealthy/addictive as other drugs--they're going to arrest him whether it's crack or mj, that's their job, and it's going to be a very unpleasant experience for him and if he's selling, his landlord. The police aren't going to ignore this guy b/c mj isn't a serious drug.

Or maybe she thinks mj is evil. Who am I to say?









Well, depending on the state, even the legality is not so B&W. Anyway, growing and/or dealing are a bit different. I still wouldn't call the cops unless I honestly feared for my family's safety - but I understand that others aren't that tolerant. But if he's just a recreational or medicinal smoker? He's not going to get arrested, unless he has large quantities or is definitely selling it. It's unlikely the police would even come out for a visit, and if they did, chances are he would get a warning, or maybe a fine. IME (and I no longer partake), they very well may ignore this guy, since he's only smoking pot, not running a meth lab.


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
scary. really? Really?!?!

It's not black & white and it's scary to me that people think like that. And comparing MJ to dangerous, deadly, highly addictive drugs is just nuts.

What's scary to me is that there are people in this country who don't think the laws they disagree with should apply to them.

Drummer's Wife - it is VERY black and white. It's illegal. Bottom line.

If I saw someone stealing a car or carrying a gun into a bank, I'd call the police. I don't see how anyone can justify turning a blind eye to *some* illegal activities and not to others. The law is the law, like it or not. Good citizens follow the rules.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Well, depending on the state, even the legality is not so B&W. Anyway, growing and/or dealing are a bit different. I still wouldn't call the cops unless I honestly feared for my family's safety - but I understand that others aren't that tolerant. But if he's just a recreational or medicinal smoker? He's not going to get arrested, unless he has large quantities or is definitely selling it. It's unlikely the police would even come out for a visit, and if they did, chances are he would get a warning, or maybe a fine. IME (and I no longer partake), they very well may ignore this guy, since he's only smoking pot, not running a meth lab.

It sounds like he's growing it. If it sounds like that to me, won't it sound like that to law enforcement? They don't know what it is--harmless mellow smoker dude w/ a grow light or crazy meth lab militia member. They'll assume the worst for their own safety and let the courts work it out. Personally, I wouldn't call the police either, but I'd be worried and would def tell my landlord. In fact, I'm such a worrier that I'd send a certified letter and let it be on her head, b/c really, IMO that's who should be dealing with it.

But maybe I didn't read the whole thread. I'm not talking about the smoke--I think she should nicely confront him about that in addition to the landlord--I'm talking about the "fresh" smell and the upcoming energy audit. If it's just smoke, I agree, hopefully the police have better things to do.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

"Good citizens follow the rules."

oh! Is that what makes a citizen good? I live in a place where it is Decriminalized and you won't get in any trouble for having it. TONS of people grow Legally and sell it to Legally to MJ card holders. There is nothing black and white about it... or very many other things for that matter.

op- i would be super upset about audit for the electricity bills... maybe you should bring it up to him...and if he has been stealing your power...doesn't he owe you some MONEY?! So sorry your having to put up with this. Hope there is resolve soon.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
What's scary to me is that there are people in this country who don't think the laws they disagree with should apply to them.

I didn't want to get into the OT part of this thread, but I cannot keep silent on this.

This country was _founded_ by people who thought the laws they disagreed with should not apply to them. There are many ways to resist bad laws, one of which is civil disobedience.

There are a _lot_ of bad laws in this country. There are laws against public nudity that prohibit mothers from breastfeeding. There are laws against sodomy that tell couples - hetero, **** and other - what they can and cannot do in their own bedrooms. There are laws mandating vaccinations, and some states do not offer accessible exemptions. My mom could have been jailed for neglect by breaking the law when she homeschooled me in California.

There are two types of laws: malum prohibitum and malum in se. Malum prohibitum laws are those which are "bad because they are." These are laws against things like murder or theft. Things people inherently know are wrong. Malum in se laws are "bad because we said so." These are laws about how tall your backyard fence can be, or how late teenagers can be out unsupervised, or whether or not somebody can smoke weed in the privacy of their own home. The first type of laws are generally connected to morals; the latter are generally connected to statute. (It is _immoral_ for me to steal from my neighbor. It is _against the rules_ to erect a fence taller than 6'.)

Furthermore, there is a strong tradition in law called "jury nullification." Essentially, jurors have the right to decide not only if a defendant is guilty or not guilty based on what they did, but also _if the law itself is bad_. In other words, you might be guilty of breaking the law, but found not guilty because the jury "nullifies" a bad law. The word of the law is not and should not be the end-all, be-all ethical authority.

I want you to _really_ consider the full scope of the laws in this country, past and present, before you advocate following each and every one of them. Think about the laws that have applied to women or to minorities. I find it impossible to believe there is not a _single_ law you disobey or disregard because you find it improper.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, laurelg. What an awesome reply. I loved reading that.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

: ditto! me too! well put!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurelg* 
I didn't want to get into the OT part of this thread, but I cannot keep silent on this.

This country was _founded_ by people who thought the laws they disagreed with should not apply to them. There are many ways to resist bad laws, one of which is civil disobedience.

There are a _lot_ of bad laws in this country. There are laws against public nudity that prohibit mothers from breastfeeding. There are laws against sodomy that tell couples - hetero, **** and other - what they can and cannot do in their own bedrooms. There are laws mandating vaccinations, and some states do not offer accessible exemptions. My mom could have been jailed for neglect by breaking the law when she homeschooled me in California.

There are two types of laws: malum prohibitum and malum in se. Malum prohibitum laws are those which are "bad because they are." These are laws against things like murder or theft. Things people inherently know are wrong. Malum in se laws are "bad because we said so." These are laws about how tall your backyard fence can be, or how late teenagers can be out unsupervised, or whether or not somebody can smoke weed in the privacy of their own home. The first type of laws are generally connected to morals; the latter are generally connected to statute. (It is _immoral_ for me to steal from my neighbor. It is _against the rules_ to erect a fence taller than 6'.)

Furthermore, there is a strong tradition in law called "jury nullification." Essentially, jurors have the right to decide not only if a defendant is guilty or not guilty based on what they did, but also _if the law itself is bad_. In other words, you might be guilty of breaking the law, but found not guilty because the jury "nullifies" a bad law. The word of the law is not and should not be the end-all, be-all ethical authority.

I want you to _really_ consider the full scope of the laws in this country, past and present, before you advocate following each and every one of them. Think about the laws that have applied to women or to minorities. I find it impossible to believe there is not a _single_ law you disobey or disregard because you find it improper.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 
Hmmm.... We are just about to have an energy audit because we have a ridiculously high utility bill and can't figure out why....Yes, there is a basement, and that is where the smell is concentrated. And there are two different kind of smells- one smokish and one a little "fresher" if you know what I mean.

So, I will definitely be looking further into the electricity matter!!

So thank you everyone for the input, opinions, and advice.

I decided to talk to the landlord. She is pretty laid back and not someone who is going to call the cops so I thought to try again with her, rather than him. She told me she would talk to him. Her solution- " He can smoke that sh*t outside." I feel like that is a reasonable solution, as that _is_ the smoking policy. And if it continues, he moves.

We shall see.....

Awesome! Good luck with everything!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
I had a neighbor who smoked pot, while I was living in a big apartment building and pregnant. The way the air traveled sucked the smoke right out of his apartment, down the hall and into mine.

All I had to do was knock on his door while I knew he was smoking or had recently and therefore was high - I just stood there with my huge pregnant belly in his face, smiled real big and said cheerfully "Hi, are you smoking pot?" He gives me a blank, stoned look and says "Uh, no." I said (still smiling real big and rubbing my belly) "Okay, well when you do, can you put a towel under your door and turn on a fan so the smoke doesn't come into my apartment? Thanks!" Problem solved. I probably would have given it three requests before calling the super, but I didn't need to. *I NEVER would have called the police*.

See, I would have as a last resort. My husband's job requires random drug testing, and a neighbor's smoke could cause a second-hand positive drug test. It would also give me some good back up documentation if a job issue every arose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
What's scary to me is that there are people in this country who don't think the laws they disagree with should apply to them.

Drummer's Wife - it is VERY black and white. It's illegal. Bottom line.

If I saw someone stealing a car or carrying a gun into a bank, I'd call the police. I don't see how anyone can justify turning a blind eye to *some* illegal activities and not to others. The law is the law, like it or not. Good citizens follow the rules.

I agree. And laurelg, let her neighbor do his bit to change the laws. I am sure he is aware of the consequences to his actions, so he can deal with the law from his own end and go from there. The OP, in the meantime, does not nor should not have to be inconvenienced while he strives for change.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

If you don't agree with the laws, work to change them. Ignoring them isn't some noble act or following the path of our Founding Fathers, it's breaking the law that you as a citizen have agreed to live with and support, pure and simple. It's a social contract and things go smoothly when we abide by it, including using the channels available to us for change. Why is being a good citizen something to sneer at?

And btw, if comparing mj to heroin is hyperbole, what the heck is comparing some stoner who's stealing the OP's power and endangering her via second hand smoke and possible criminal prosecution to Thomas Jefferson??? The Founding Fathers were working for what they saw as the good of the many, not some fool sitting alone trying to catch a buzz, uncaring about the repercussions of his actions.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
If you don't agree with the laws, work to change them. Ignoring them isn't some noble act or following the path of our Founding Fathers, it's breaking the law that you as a citizen have agreed to live with and support, pure and simple. It's a social contract and things go smoothly when we abide by it, including using the channels available to us for change. Why is being a good citizen something to sneer at?

And btw, if comparing mj to heroin is hyperbole, what the heck is comparing some stoner who's stealing the OP's power and endangering her via second hand smoke and possible criminal prosecution to Thomas Jefferson??? The Founding Fathers were working for what they saw as the good of the many, not some fool sitting alone trying to catch a buzz, uncaring about the repercussions of his actions.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Growing pot is a fire hazard. I have a burned-down pot "factory" within my sights. I would absolutely report that.

hum.... maybe.. I had a near scare with a crop of broccoli. My cat decided the top of the grow lights were where she wanted to lay and keep warm. I didn't find this out until a furball that had fallen into the housing caught fire!

so again, not the pot, the lights.

laurelg amazing post! ITA.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
What's scary to me is that there are people in this country who don't think the laws they disagree with should apply to them.

Drummer's Wife - it is VERY black and white. It's illegal. Bottom line.

If I saw someone stealing a car or carrying a gun into a bank, I'd call the police. I don't see how anyone can justify turning a blind eye to *some* illegal activities and not to others. The law is the law, like it or not. Good citizens follow the rules.

This is really scary. We MUST be living in different worlds.

Jaywalking is illegal, too. Do you call the police when you see that happening? I saw a man race across the street to keep a kid on his bike from going into the street. I suppose he should pay the fine, though - because he's not supposed to jaywalk.

What about parking in front of a fire hydrant? That's illegal, too. I saw a woman once park at the hospital in front of a fire hydrant, leave her car running. I don't know why - maybe her child was just brought in from camp after having a seizure. Maybe her husband was just in a horrible car accident. I didn't call the police. One of our nurses actually went out, moved the car, and found the woman to give her her car keys back.

Does it make these people "bad citizens"? Hardly.

In REAL LIFE, there is NO such thing as "black and white." There's no way for us to know the whole story, so there's no way for us to be able to say something so concretely.

laurelg, very well put. Civil disobedience is a foundation of this country - and an honorable one.

I agree that she shouldn't be inconvenienced in the meantime. That's why we're coming up with REAL solutions to get rid of the smell - because unless he's a MAJOR grower, the cops have bigger fish to fry, I think.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Actually, Thomas Jefferson grew pot.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
This is really scary. We MUST be living in different worlds.

Jaywalking is illegal, too. Do you call the police when you see that happening? I saw a man race across the street to keep a kid on his bike from going into the street. I suppose he should pay the fine, though - because he's not supposed to jaywalk.

What about parking in front of a fire hydrant? That's illegal, too. I saw a woman once park at the hospital in front of a fire hydrant, leave her car running. I don't know why - maybe her child was just brought in from camp after having a seizure. Maybe her husband was just in a horrible car accident. I didn't call the police. One of our nurses actually went out, moved the car, and found the woman to give her her car keys back.

Does it make these people "bad citizens"? Hardly.

In REAL LIFE, there is NO such thing as "black and white." There's no way for us to know the whole story, so there's no way for us to be able to say something so concretely.

*laurelg, very well put. Civil disobedience is a foundation of this country - and an honorable one.*

I agree that she shouldn't be inconvenienced in the meantime. That's why we're coming up with REAL solutions to get rid of the smell - because unless he's a MAJOR grower, the cops have bigger fish to fry, I think.

OK, I understand the point you ladies are making, but how is a someone getting high and endangering his neighbors an act of civil disobedience? Are you seriously saying this guy is Patrick Henry or Henry David Thoreau? This thread has taken an interesting philosophical turn, but IMO has veered far from the OPs situation. We're not talking about some community organizer who's having a smoke-in to affect change, we're talking about some random stoner who's trying to make some money, and in the process is opening up the OP to major inconvenience, not to mention physical hazard. The OP has recourse because no matter what our opinions may be about pot smoking and growing, it's illegal.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
Actually, Thomas Jefferson grew pot.

Really? I never heard that. But...so what? He also owned slaves. Neither act was illegal in his time period.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
OK, I understand the point you ladies are making, but how is a someone getting high and endangering his neighbors an act of civil disobedience? Are you seriously saying this guy is Patrick Henry or Henry David Thoreau? This thread has taken an interesting philosophical turn, but IMO has veered far from the OPs situation. We're not talking about some community organizer who's having a smoke-in to affect change, we're talking about some random stoner who's trying to make some money, and in the process is opening up the OP to major inconvenience, not to mention physical hazard. The OP has recourse because no matter what our opinions may be about pot smoking and growing, it's illegal.

I still don't get how he's endangering his neighbors. I just don't see that point. The "fresher" smell can be packing with new weed - it's not PROOF the guy's growing. The energy audit can be that for some reason, their neighbor leaves all the lights on all the time, and it's hooked up to their electric bill. It can be thousands of things. We have NO proof that this guy is a major grower here - just conjecture.

I agree that the OP has recourse - she can change the situation by confronting him and coming up with a solution. Which is what we're advocating for. We're making the "civil disobedience" point because SO many people are "It's illegal! Call the cops!" When in reality, the cops won't do anything unless he's a major grower, either.

Also, have you SEEN grow houses? You cannot live in them. There are plants and apparati floor-to-ceiling. 6 plants for personal use isn't GROWING. Google "marijuana grow house" and you'll see how almost-ridiculous this line of thinking is. He's not going to answer the door if he's a grower.

Calling the cops isn't a solution, because they probably won't care unless he's growing. Big time.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
Really? I never heard that. But...so what? He also owned slaves. Neither act was illegal in his time period.

I'm not posting to comment on the legality, I'm just finding it amusing that people are invoking our founding fathers in this argument when several of them grew and smoked pot.

There seems to be two different threads here - the OP's situation and the Great Pot Debate that happens every time someone references MJ on here. I agree that the OP's neighbor is being disrespectful and inconsiderate - especially if it does turn out that he's growing - but as far as the other aspect of this thread, I strongly disagree with the "good citizens follow all the laws all the time" and the "black and white" sentiments I'm reading.

Oh, and a neighbor smoking up will not cause someone to test positive.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I still don't get how he's endangering his neighbors. I just don't see that point. The "fresher" smell can be packing with new weed - it's not PROOF the guy's growing. The energy audit can be that for some reason, their neighbor leaves all the lights on all the time, and it's hooked up to their electric bill. It can be thousands of things. We have NO proof that this guy is a major grower here - just conjecture.

I agree that the OP has recourse - she can change the situation by confronting him and coming up with a solution. Which is what we're advocating for. We're making the "civil disobedience" point because SO many people are "It's illegal! Call the cops!" When in reality, the cops won't do anything unless he's a major grower, either.

Also, have you SEEN grow houses? You cannot live in them. There are plants and apparati floor-to-ceiling. 6 plants for personal use isn't GROWING. Google "marijuana grow house" and you'll see how almost-ridiculous this line of thinking is. He's not going to answer the door if he's a grower.

Calling the cops isn't a solution, because they probably won't care unless he's growing. Big time.

You know, I don't even know why I'm arguing here, but I can't seem to stop myself! Basically, my argument is the law breaking, I'm taking issue that some laws are better than others and should be followed, and the idea that everyone who breaks the law is channeling the spirit of our forefathers. I've known too many potheads, lol.

But anyway, re: your last point, I respectfully so disagree b/c the cops have no way of knowing until they investigate, and they will assume the worst rather than the best for their own safety. How many threads have we seen here where CPS is called over some minor infraction, and even though everyone knows it's bogus, there are procedures that have to be followed. No matter what we feel about illegal drug use, the authorities feel differently when they're doing their job. My old boyfriend's brother was growing in their crawl space--come on, how many plants could that be? And he was a very nice mellow young man IMO. But they came in w/ the battering ram (which they didn't have to use), cut off the power and water, tore up the house looking for drugs and money etc etc because that's in their manual or whatever on how they do it.

I don't know what this guy is doing, it may be as you say ie nothing, and I'm veering from my original point which is the whole law thing.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
This is really scary. We MUST be living in different worlds.

*Jaywalking is illegal, too. Do you call the police when you see that happening? I saw a man race across the street to keep a kid on his bike from going into the street. I suppose he should pay the fine, though - because he's not supposed to jaywalk.*

What about parking in front of a fire hydrant? That's illegal, too. I saw a woman once park at the hospital in front of a fire hydrant, leave her car running. I don't know why - maybe her child was just brought in from camp after having a seizure. Maybe her husband was just in a horrible car accident. I didn't call the police. One of our nurses actually went out, moved the car, and found the woman to give her her car keys back.

Does it make these people "bad citizens"? Hardly.

In REAL LIFE, there is NO such thing as "black and white." There's no way for us to know the whole story, so there's no way for us to be able to say something so concretely.

laurelg, very well put. Civil disobedience is a foundation of this country - and an honorable one.

I agree that she shouldn't be inconvenienced in the meantime. That's why we're coming up with REAL solutions to get rid of the smell - because unless he's a MAJOR grower, the cops have bigger fish to fry, I think.

Well, then you get into the whole "victimless crime" argument. Is potsmoking a victimless crime? It can be. But what if she wants a job wherein she is required to go for a drug test? What is she supposed to say at her positive result?

"Oh, my neighbor did it."

And I disagree that there is no such thing as black and white. There is. And in your saying so, you just made it so.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
*I'm not posting to comment on the legality, I'm just finding it amusing that people are invoking our founding fathers in this argument when several of them grew and smoked pot.*

Especially since growing, smoking, and/or distributing pot wasn't an act of civil or criminal disobedience in the 1700's. I understand the link people are trying to make between breaking the law and the FF's, not so clear on the FF's being pot heads, unless it's to point out the pervasiveness of mj?


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

If you want to engage in civil disobedience to make a point - that is absolutely fine - but you need to do it out in the open and be willing at accept the consequences.

A drug addict sitting on his couch smoking dope all day long (and yes, if he is using several times a day I would absolutely classify him as an addict), and an irritated mom not reporting him to the authorities is hardly a righteous act of civil disobedience.

And while this person may not be anything more than an annoyance to the OP right now, it's only a matter of time before a run to the local fast food outlet sounds like a great idea and he kills someone while driving high.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Why is it more righteous and noble if someone is on a big public crusade to change the world than if they just live their life as they choose? Should everyone who breaks an unjust law do that? Every underground homebirth midwife using family? Everyone who chooses not to vax their dog for rabies? Everyone who buys raw milk from a farmer in a state where it's banned? Really? Seriously?


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
Actually, Thomas Jefferson grew pot.

And owned slaves.

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with the whole pot should/should not be legal thing, but using "Thomas Jefferson did it" and "this country was founded on" arguments cuts both ways. Thomas Jefferson did a lot of wackadoo things and this country wasn't exactly founded on wholesome values of equality (much as your 5th grade teacher would like you to believe) and personal freedom for all.

But I still think the OP should just let the guy know exactly what a big problem is, then talk to the landlord. TO ME, it's not worth calling the police if the guy just smokes a lot - especially if he'll manage his smoke. I do think if he's growing and it's costing HER money, that's a problem. As for selling, she's not mentioned anything about that so I'll assume it's not an issue.

We had duplex neighbors who were selling (A LOT) in college and that WAS a problem. One of the guys told us his dad was a judge so he just got arrested and turned out over and over. Massive inconvenience for us. He didn't seem that bothered.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
And while this person may not be anything more than an annoyance to the OP right now, it's only a matter of time before a run to the local fast food outlet sounds like a great idea and he kills someone while driving high.

This is probably going to open up a whole new can of worms, yk.

But on this one, I have to agree. I have a sister who classifies as an addict. I know, many people do not think you can become physically addicted to MJ, but I am here to say that a person can become _psychologically_ addicted to it. My sister used to smoke up and then drive around with her daughter, running errands or whatever. I only went with her one time. It scared the $*^@!! out of me. She loved to say how she drove so much better when she was stoned because it took all the stress out of dealing with other drivers.

She was so... um... mellow?... though, that I was afraid she was going to drive right off a bridge or into a tree, smiling and nodding about the stress-free ride the whole time. Really scary.

This thread has been very interesting... all kinds of arguments from different points of view. I hope, though, that the OP can get her problem solved through the landlord and won't have to deal with the smell anymore... which is, after all, the original issue here... I think...


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Well, then you get into the whole "victimless crime" argument. Is potsmoking a victimless crime? It can be. But what if she wants a job wherein she is required to go for a drug test? What is she supposed to say at her positive result?

"Oh, my neighbor did it."

Columbia University disagrees with you.

Quote:

And I disagree that there is no such thing as black and white. There is. And in your saying so, you just made it so.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
If you want to engage in civil disobedience to make a point - that is absolutely fine - but you need to do it out in the open and be willing at accept the consequences.

I can totally respect that. I agree that he should be staging smoke-ins somewhere. Should all of the gay men be having sex in public to get rid of sodomy laws, though? Just saying, that while I agree to an extent in this case, it doesn't always apply. Sometimes, just the number of people doing something privately DOES make a difference - less calls to the cops = less enforcement of a dumb law.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
A drug addict sitting on his couch smoking dope all day long (and yes, if he is using several times a day I would absolutely classify him as an addict), and an irritated mom not reporting him to the authorities is hardly a righteous act of civil disobedience.

Addiction implies dependence. The OP already said that it wasn't all day long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
And while this person may not be anything more than an annoyance to the OP right now, it's only a matter of time before a run to the local fast food outlet sounds like a great idea and he kills someone while driving high.











Wow. Just wow.

Maybe if we were talking about heroin - an ADDICTIVE drug. Most likely not about pot.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

WikiAnswers isn't exactly a great source. I've posted responses to questions there myself, so anyone can do it.

Seriously though, regardless of your views on marijuana I find it really difficult to buy the argument that it's "not addictive". Psychologically, physically, who cares - it can still be an addiction.

I'm a food addict. I refuse to let someone tell me that "food's not addictive".

Again, nothing to do with my views on marijuana in general, but I am tired of hearing the "marijuana is not addictive" argument.


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

I have not read all the responses but I had the same problem at my last apartment. My neighbors smoked pot in their bedroom right next to my bedroom and right when I was trying to go to sleep. I found it came in the strongest around the plug outlets in the walls next to their apartment. My solution was to take off the outlet covers and place saran wrap over the whole thing, put the covers back on and just punch the plug back into the outlet. I'm extremely sensitive to smoke or strong smells and I found that definitely lessened the effect in my place.

I'm not sure how else I would handle the neighbor, especially since you already talked to him. If my neighbor came to me with a problem, and were very nice about it, I would make every effort to make sure I fixed it. I wouldn't be the same if they just banged on the wall or yelled or were rude about it. I can be rude right back but if someone is nice to me I will do just about anything to please them. Not all people are like me but I would try to be nice about it or you may end up creating way bigger problems for yourself down the road.

Sorry if any of this has been repeated. Good luck.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Most likely. Extreme second hand exposure _can_ produce a positive. I'll post some refuting info in a bit.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moaningminny* 
WikiAnswers isn't exactly a great source. I've posted responses to questions there myself, so anyone can do it.

Seriously though, regardless of your views on marijuana I find it really difficult to buy the argument that it's "not addictive". Psychologically, physically, who cares - it can still be an addiction.

I'm a food addict. I refuse to let someone tell me that "food's not addictive".

Again, nothing to do with my views on marijuana in general, but I am tired of hearing the "marijuana is not addictive" argument.

I get that. I'm sure you can respect that as an occasional pot smoker, I'm tired of hearing that I'm stupid enough to endanger my child's life and that of other people around me - just by virtue of smoking pot. I'm apparently a public menace.

Again, I'd like to reiterate the difference between "addictive" and "habituating". I'm so tired of having to explain that.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

getting the police involved is ridiculous. pot wasn't made illegal to protect people from second hand smoke and that's this guys only PROVEN offense to you.

What i would do is keep on him. Every time I smelled it I would ring his doorbell and tell him. EVERY TIME. So it really sinks in. I'd tell him company could smell it when they come over (if they can). I'd tell him my kids were talking about the smell (if they are). Let him know that him smoking in his house really is no big secret.

don't bother re: contacting him when he is not high. most potheads are not braindead. that's a stereotype. he is able to understand what you are saying. he is able to take it to heart. even when he's high. he AS A PERSON just has to care enough...which i'm sure he will if you're interrupting his sessions three-four-five times per day.

potheads are only inherently criminals in the legal sense. in reality we just unwind via different avenues than your drinker, eater or cig smoker.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

When Thomas jefferson owned slaves, it was legal. Which doesn't make it right. Just like making pot illegal doesn't make it a "bad" thing. It's still a plant that grows naturally. And for many years was completely okay in the US, until....well....you might want to educate yourselves on that so that you can stop believing the "War on Drugs" propaganda.

Please read this: It explains a lot:

http://www.jackherer.com/chapter01.html


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

What IS the difference between "addictive" and "habituating?" Beyond semantics, I mean.

I always think that anyone who swears that pot isn't addictive has never lived with a wake-n-baker, has never worked with anyone (in an office job!) who got high EVERY lunch time, never lived next door to a dealer, never had a roommate who ran out of weed, couldn't get hold of her dealer, decided to get some on the corner and brought some random dealer back into your apt to get high at 11pm on a wednesday night.

Not everyone who drinks is an alcoholic, and not all smokers are addicts (or habituals, I guess) but to say that pot is safe and everyone who smokes it is some kind of civil rights hero is naive.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just because someone can make something addictive or habitual doesn't mean it should be outlawed. In that line of thinking, why not make anything and everything that could possibly become addictive into a criminal activity? Sweets, coffee, cigarettes, etc........I seriously doubt there is a person alive who doesn't do *something* habitually.
Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

imho....

addictive is usually referring to a physical or psychological NEED to do something.

habitual is doing something repetitively because it's part of your routine.

i think for some people pot could probably be physically or psychologically addictive...but i think those people probably have addictive personalities. or just different chemistry. people are different.

otherwise, wake and baking is like your cup of coffee in the morning. you don't actually need it to wake up and get to work...but you like it because you feel it centers you, starts your day, and you are used to the routine of doing it.

Not being able to wouldn't hurt you. You would still be functioning. unless you refused to let go of the fact that you didn't get your coffee/joint and let it ruin your day. like constantly focusing on the fact that your routine was upset, rather than just chalking it up to having to go get some more.

(ftr--i don't drink coffee...perhaps coffee drinkers do get addicted...replace coffee with anything you do...taking a shower/bath after a long day, checking out the mothering forums, doing the dishes immediately after dinner...whatever.)

sorry smeisnotapirate...i had to explain, although i know how frustrating explaining that a billion times over can be.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
What's scary to me is that there are people in this country who don't think the laws they disagree with should apply to them.
If I saw someone stealing a car or carrying a gun into a bank, I'd call the police. I don't see how anyone can justify turning a blind eye to *some* illegal activities and not to others. The law is the law, like it or not. Good citizens follow the rules.

Thank you.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
What IS the difference between "addictive" and "habituating?" Beyond semantics, I mean.

I always think that anyone who swears that pot isn't addictive has never lived with a wake-n-baker, has never worked with anyone (in an office job!) who got high EVERY lunch time, never lived next door to a dealer, *never had a roommate who ran out of weed, couldn't get hold of her dealer, decided to get some on the corner and brought some random dealer back into your apt to get high at 11pm on a wednesday night.*

Not everyone who drinks is an alcoholic, and not all smokers are addicts (or habituals, I guess) but to say that pot is safe and everyone who smokes it is some kind of civil rights hero is naive.

i think you're roommate probably had issues beyond smoking pot. inviting street corner drug dealers back to your house is just dumb. perhaps she was suffering from stupidity or naivete rather than addiction.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Personally I don't see how it's ethical to turn him in for smoking pot on his couch OR growing.

I don't know if I'd do it or not, but I think it's ethical to turn him in for growing. If that's what's going on, he's stealing the OP's electricity, which is illegal _and_ unethical.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
imho....

addictive is usually referring to a physical or psychological NEED to do something.

habitual is doing something repetitively because it's part of your routine.

i think for some people pot could probably be physically or psychologically addictive...but i think those people probably have addictive personalities. or just different chemistry. people are different.

otherwise, wake and baking is like your cup of coffee in the morning. you don't actually need it to wake up and get to work...but you like it because you feel it centers you, starts your day, and you are used to the routine of doing it.

Not being able to wouldn't hurt you. You would still be functioning. unless you refused to let go of the fact that you didn't get your coffee/joint and let it ruin your day. like constantly focusing on the fact that your routine was upset, rather than just chalking it up to having to go get some more.

(ftr--i don't drink coffee...perhaps coffee drinkers do get addicted...replace coffee with anything you do...taking a shower/bath after a long day, checking out the mothering forums, doing the dishes immediately after dinner...whatever.)

sorry smeisnotapirate...i had to explain, although i know how frustrating explaining that a billion times over can be.

Thanks for doing that - I'm just glad it wasn't ME who had to explain.









Have those of you who are saying that pot is addictive SEEN people on REAL addictive drugs? It's called withdrawal - which has been proven to NOT happen with pot. Withdrawal is serious and dangerous - it's a biological reaction to NOT having the active chemical in your body.

If you tell a pothead "Sorry, no more pot," he's going to either say "Aww, [email protected]," or call a friend to see if HE has any. He'll probably whine - it depends on his personality. You tell a crackhead "Sorry, no more crack," you may get killed.

Anyone ever seen someone addicted to prescription drugs? I had a gun pulled on me in the pharmacy because we were out of Vicodin and this addict came in to fill his 'script. I stared down the barrel of a gun held in a shaking hand until he started to shake and cry and convulse.

THAT is addiction, people. Wake-and-baking is not.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I don't know if I'd do it or not, but I think it's ethical to turn him in for growing. If that's what's going on, he's stealing the OP's electricity, which is illegal _and_ unethical.

At that point, I'd turn him in for theft. Doesn't matter WHY he's stealing her electric - he is. And THAT is the crime.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
What's scary to me is that there are people in this country who don't think the laws they disagree with should apply to them.

Drummer's Wife - it is VERY black and white. It's illegal. Bottom line.

If I saw someone stealing a car or carrying a gun into a bank, I'd call the police. I don't see how anyone can justify turning a blind eye to *some* illegal activities and not to others. The law is the law, like it or not. *Good citizens follow the rules.*


my dad has this attitude. unbelievable. laws are changed all the time. i guess it's easy to stay on the right side of the law if it doesn't directly compete with your lifestyle. Which is great for you, but not great for people who differ in their views. There are millions of people in America. Only a handful of them make the laws. Conveniently, they are typically above the law...so they don't have to worry about it.

shall i bring up slavery, Holocaust and other "legal" genocides, environmental destruction, child abuse?? these are all things that are/were legal in one way or another. so should we just all throw up our arms and give up fighting the ideologies that paved the way for them?

the dude smoking on his couch is not a martyr...but he's not necessarily a bad person either.

in my opinion good citizens are those that respect others. this guy isn't being a good citizen. but he's not doing enough to justify throwing him in jail...or fining him massive amounts of money that could seriously effect his financial situation.

hey...maybe if we treat him as a bad citizen and take his life away by calling the cops then he'll turn to drinking or crack and KILL SOMEONE. Then we can point fingers and say we knew he was terrible all along.









sorry that was rambly. i must be high.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
The OP, in the meantime, does not nor should not have to be inconvenienced while he strives for change.

If he were chain smoking cigarettes, or had a house full of friends smoking all day, the OP would be every bit as inconvenienced, and it would be totally legal. Unless this guy is just a complete UAV, and will resist any and every attempt to resolve this in any other way, I can't even imagine calling the police.

I see little, if any, inherent connection between "illegal" and "unethical/immoral".


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
otherwise, wake and baking is like your cup of coffee in the morning. you don't actually need it to wake up and get to work...but you like it because you feel it centers you, starts your day, and you are used to the routine of doing it.

Not being able to wouldn't hurt you. You would still be functioning. unless you refused to let go of the fact that you didn't get your coffee/joint and let it ruin your day. like constantly focusing on the fact that your routine was upset, rather than just chalking it up to having to go get some more.

Right, because you can stop any time? I'll say it again: clearly, we have not known the same kind of pot smokers.

Re: the OP's problem, her neighbor is being kind of a jerk, and she has recourse because what he's doing IS illegal, however much you all think it shouldn't be. So why shouldn't she use that as a lever to get him stop polluting her home? He knows it's illegal AND against the lease and he doesn't bother to cover himself.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Thanks for doing that - I'm just glad it wasn't ME who had to explain.









Have those of you who are saying that pot is addictive SEEN people on REAL addictive drugs? It's called withdrawal - which has been proven to NOT happen with pot. Withdrawal is serious and dangerous - it's a biological reaction to NOT having the active chemical in your body.

If you tell a pothead "Sorry, no more pot," he's going to either say "Aww, [email protected]," or call a friend to see if HE has any. He'll probably whine - it depends on his personality. You tell a crackhead "Sorry, no more crack," you may get killed.

Anyone ever seen someone addicted to prescription drugs? I had a gun pulled on me in the pharmacy because we were out of Vicodin and this addict came in to fill his 'script. I stared down the barrel of a gun held in a shaking hand until he started to shake and cry and convulse.

THAT is addiction, people. Wake-and-baking is not.









:
Thank you. I have seen my brother go thru heroin withdrawl and it is close to death. Right now he is on the "legal" drug methadone. If he were to stop taking that every morning, he would go thu utter and complete hell.

Pot has never and will never make you feel that way when you don't have any.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
Right, because you can stop any time? I'll say it again: clearly, we have not known the same kind of pot smokers.

Re: the OP's problem, her neighbor is being kind of a jerk, and she has recourse because what he's doing IS illegal, however much you all think it shouldn't be. So why shouldn't she use that as a lever to get him stop polluting her home? He knows it's illegal AND against the lease and he doesn't bother to cover himself.

Clearly we haven't.

You're right. She has recourse. That's why I think the idea of ringing the doorbell every time he tokes up is a great solution. Maybe it'll get him paranoid enough about it that he'll start actually figuring out ways to smoke that are less smelly (and consequently, are healthier for his lungs







), which will solve the OP's problem.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
I always think that anyone who swears that pot isn't addictive has never lived with a wake-n-baker...

You're wrong about that. I say pot isn't addictive, and I've lived with a hardcore pot-head. It's one of the (many) factors that broke up my first marriage. However, in the sense that you're talking about, _anything_ is potentially addictive, and the term loses all meaning.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
And while this person may not be anything more than an annoyance to the OP right now, it's only a matter of time before a run to the local fast food outlet sounds like a great idea and he kills someone while driving high.

Yeah, not likely. Pot isn't like alcohol. I can always tell that a speaker has never been high when they reference being high as this complete mind fu** that leaves you plastered to the couch drooling, or driving around mowing over old ladies, or freaking out and playing jazz piano really fast and jumping out windows

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingSerenity* 
This is probably going to open up a whole new can of worms, yk.

I hope, though, that the OP can get her problem solved through the landlord and won't have to deal with the smell anymore... which is, after all, the original issue here... I think...









ITA!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
What IS the difference between "addictive" and "habituating?" Beyond semantics, I mean.

here is the dictionary
addictive: compulsive need for and use of a habit-forming substance (as heroin, nicotine, or alcohol) characterized by tolerance and by well-defined physiological symptoms upon withdrawal; broadly : persistent compulsive use of a substance known by the user to be harmful

I've never heard of pot withdraw symptom. weight loss maybe.

Habituating
1 : to make used to something : accustom
2 : frequent

I do believe that MJ isn't physically addicting, but you can become psychologically addicted to anything.

I think hes growing. Not grow house style, but something small scale. Even the small plants can smell pretty strongly!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
...but to say that pot is safe and everyone who smokes it is some kind of civil rights hero is naive.

I don't think anyone here said that everyone who smokes pot is a civil rights hero. People were simply refuting the idea that pot smokers are all addicts and criminals (other in the technical sense that an asinine anti-pot law exists). A _lot_ of pot smokers are perfectly ordinary, every day people who choose to use pot in a recreational way...no bigger a deal, and no more of an indicator of criminal tendencies, than when I have a glass of wine with dinner.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to routinely wake and bake. Then I got a "real" job and didn't anymore. No issues at all-frankly I suffered more when I stopped drinking coffee for a while. I had such bad headaches I went back to drinking my usual two cups a day.

I do understand the OP's situation. My neighbors sit out on their porch and smoke cigerettes all night. And the one guy is on oxygen and had his left lobe removed!! The smoke drifts in my open windows. I find cig smoking to be really gross but there is not much I can do about it other then close my windows.

Maybe your neighbor couild get one of those smokeless ashtrays?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alfabetsoup* 
Right, because you can stop any time? I'll say it again: clearly, we have not known the same kind of pot smokers.

I have. My ex would do exactly that. And, sorry - but he had issues - a library's worth of issues. Pot was only one of them, and not even the most major. Every problem pot smoker I've ever known (a small fraction of the total) has had serious personality problems that fall/fell right into line with their habit. My ex, for instance, is a moral coward, who will _never_ do something that he finds personally hard, no matter what it costs those around him. He's also totally - 100% - unwilling to take _any_ responsibility for himself or his actions...and those things don't change, whether he's recently smoked pot or not.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 

I see little, if any, inherent connection between "illegal" and "unethical/immoral".


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I don't think anyone here said that everyone who smokes pot is a civil rights hero. People were simply refuting the idea that pot smokers are all addicts and criminals (other in the technical sense that an asinine anti-pot law exists). A _lot_ of pot smokers are perfectly ordinary, every day people who choose to use pot in a recreational way...no bigger a deal, and no more of an indicator of criminal tendencies, than when I have a glass of wine with dinner.

exactly.

It just truly amazes me that people would honestly call law enforcement over the smell of Marijuana. Growing and/or selling are entirely different issues. But it is scary, to me, that anyone with common sense would involve the police over something that is not putting their family at risk - all because it's illegal. I just don't get that thought process.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
getting the police involved is ridiculous. pot wasn't made illegal to protect people from second hand smoke and that's this guys only PROVEN offense to you.

What i would do is keep on him. Every time I smelled it I would ring his doorbell and tell him. EVERY TIME. So it really sinks in. I'd tell him company could smell it when they come over (if they can). I'd tell him my kids were talking about the smell (if they are). Let him know that him smoking in his house really is no big secret.

don't bother re: contacting him when he is not high. most potheads are not braindead. that's a stereotype. he is able to understand what you are saying. he is able to take it to heart. even when he's high. he AS A PERSON just has to care enough...which i'm sure he will if you're interrupting his sessions three-four-five times per day.

potheads are only inherently criminals in the legal sense. in reality we just unwind via different avenues than your drinker, eater or cig smoker.





































Very well put and very diplomatic. *IF* pot smoke bothered me







THIS is what I'd do.

"a matter of time before he runs someone over..." pftt, **that's** so stupid!!!!!


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
my dad has this attitude. unbelievable. laws are changed all the time. i guess it's easy to stay on the right side of the law if it doesn't directly compete with your lifestyle. Which is great for you, but not great for people who differ in their views. There are millions of people in America. Only a handful of them make the laws. Conveniently, they are typically above the law...so they don't have to worry about it.

shall i bring up slavery, Holocaust and other "legal" genocides, environmental destruction, child abuse?? these are all things that are/were legal in one way or another. so should we just all throw up our arms and give up fighting the ideologies that paved the way for them?

the dude smoking on his couch is not a martyr...but he's not necessarily a bad person either.

in my opinion good citizens are those that respect others. this guy isn't being a good citizen. but he's not doing enough to justify throwing him in jail...or fining him massive amounts of money that could seriously effect his financial situation.

hey...maybe if we treat him as a bad citizen and take his life away by calling the cops then he'll turn to drinking or crack and KILL SOMEONE. Then we can point fingers and say we knew he was terrible all along.









sorry that was rambly. i must be high.

I have no idea of he's a good or bad person and never purported to know that. He's breaking the law, though. And since we elect the people that make our laws, we have to live with the laws that are on the books or work within the legal system to change them. I mean, if I am on the freeway in the middle of the night and there's no traffic around and I choose to drive 68 MPH, even though I *know* the speed limit is 65, I have to fully accept that I am deciding to do something illegal and could be caught and punished for it.

What does slavery and child abuse being legal at one point in time have to do with a guy habitually using illegal drugs now? Are you saying you wish to return to a time when there were fewer laws and people were more free to "decide" how they wanted to conduct themselves, regardless of now negative an impact it made?


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
Yeah, not likely. Pot isn't like alcohol. I can always tell that a speaker has never been high when they reference being high as this complete mind fu** that leaves you plastered to the couch drooling, or driving around mowing over old ladies, or freaking out and playing jazz piano really fast and jumping out windows


Trust me, I've both used marijuana and been around people who were using marijuana (although I have to admit we left that kind of behavior where it "belongs" - for lack of a better word - in high school!) While I appreciate that THC does not impact a person in the same way other drugs can, I would still never put my kids in a car with someone who was stoned on pot.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, OP, how long have you been smelling the weed? Can you go out and buy a drug test for yourself or go get a hair analysis to see if it is effecting you?

I say just keep working with the landlord and in the mean time get a couple fans.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

This conversation is maddening.







:

I'm going to go back to the OP's original probem (op's op







).

Smells are coming across the walls into her apt. How does she stop it?

The problem isn't "ZOMG, I'm living next to a pot smokr!!" She wants real solutions. She's been given some real solutions that avoid overkill and ruining a guy's life instead of giving him a second chance to be a good neighbor.

Sheesh, some people just need to show more compassion. Isn't that what being a good neighbor and good citizen is about?


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
Yeah, not likely. Pot isn't like alcohol. I can always tell that a speaker has never been high when they reference being high as this complete mind fu** that leaves you plastered to the couch drooling, or driving around mowing over old ladies, or freaking out and playing jazz piano really fast and jumping out windows

ITA!










I hope I am misunderstanding you, but the implication here implies that because pot is different that it's okay to drive? The guy across the hall from me smoked pot and played video games and ate, that was his life (have no idea how he paid rent!). I had to go talk to him once and he just stared at me blankly and totally couldn't comprehend what I was telling him. I seriously doubt he would have been safe in a vehicle.

And personally, I get zippy and hyper with pot, I feel VERY similar to when I'm drunk except I also get a dizzy feeling. No way would I get in a vehicle and drive; I AM impaired. Everyone else around me is wanting to munch and there all like, "dude, come sit with us and mellow out".









Hopefully I have just misunderstood your point though.

As for the OP, I've been in the exact situation. When I lived in a 4-plex, my neighbour smoked pot daily and it came through my bathroom fan and other vents due to how the venting was run. No amount of me opening my windows or using fans was getting smell out, it was coming in every room including my 4 year olds room. The only place to escape the smell was to be outside which wasn't practical when it was -22F/-30C outside!

I talked to her MANY times, she just claimed she wasn't smoking pot, even though her eyes were glazed and red when she answered the door and her whole house smelled like it. I called the landlord, they sent the maintenance guys over to "fix" my bathroom fan. You can guess how much good that did. My 4 year old DD used to tell me, "smell that? D is smoking pot again!". I didn't find that very funny, so we used to go out for a couple hours when I smelled it and that was usually very late, at bedtime, so I'd drive around to get my DD to sleep and drive for a couple hours and come home when I was supposed to be studying.

After several months of this, we moved. It was our intention to move in a year, but due to the pot smoking we moved a year early and ended up having to borrow money for our house down payment rather than having it ready as we would have in a year.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
I hope I am misunderstanding you, but the implication here implies that because pot is different that it's okay to drive?

I think the implication was that whoever said that it was only a matter of time until the pot smoker killed someone by driving was being erroneous. That maybe they were confusing being fall-down drunk and high.

Honestly, most potheads can't find their keys. Or their attention span isn't long enough to remember what they're looking for even if they WANTED to drive. Of course, you're way too lazy to drive if you're really, really high.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
I have no idea of he's a good or bad person and never purported to know that. He's breaking the law, though. And since we elect the people that make our laws, we have to live with the laws that are on the books or work within the legal system to change them. I mean, if I am on the freeway in the middle of the night and there's no traffic around and I choose to drive 68 MPH, even though I *know* the speed limit is 65, I have to fully accept that I am deciding to do something illegal and could be caught and punished for it.

What does slavery and child abuse being legal at one point in time have to do with a guy habitually using illegal drugs now? Are you saying you wish to return to a time when there were fewer laws and people were more free to "decide" how they wanted to conduct themselves, regardless of now negative an impact it made?

i was more referring to your statement that good citizens are people who follow the rules.

sometimes good citizens are those people who don't follow the rules. sometimes, being "good" has nothing to do with whether or not you follow the rules.

i am saying that in order to take those wrongs out of society...there had to be people who were going against the law. of course, there had to be people working in the "right" side of the law too...but in my learning, most movements to change laws start with illegal acts which through history are seen as acts of incredible kindness or bravery. (as in the underground railroad)

people who smoke pot are being unjustly discriminated against and the biggest factor that makes that possible is the law.


----------



## zansmama (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
Isn't smoking marijuana illegal? I'd call the police. Every time. Totally unacceptable to do anything less, IMO.


Guess that depends on where you live! Out here is CA, it is a-ok if you have a prescription, and the cops will barely give you a second glance.

Anyway, who said "illegal" is bad?

There are bad laws, too, by the way.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
i was more referring to your statement that good citizens are people who follow the rules.

sometimes good citizens are those people who don't follow the rules. sometimes, being "good" has nothing to do with whether or not you follow the rules.

i am saying that in order to take those wrongs out of society...there had to be people who were going against the law. of course, there had to be people working in the "right" side of the law too...but in my learning, most movements to change laws start with illegal acts which through history are seen as acts of incredible kindness or bravery. (as in the underground railroad)

people who smoke pot are being unjustly discriminated against and the biggest factor that makes that possible is the law.











I think we have the crux of the problem here. Some of us are confusing "good citizen" with "good person." I'd rather be a good person any day of the week.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I think the implication was that whoever said that it was only a matter of time until the pot smoker killed someone by driving was being erroneous. That maybe they were confusing being fall-down drunk and high.

Honestly, most potheads can't find their keys. Or their attention span isn't long enough to remember what they're looking for even if they WANTED to drive. Of course, you're way too lazy to drive if you're really, really high.









I've known pot smokers who drove when they were high. I've also known lots who didn't. I found the "only a matter of time" thing more than a little annoying, myself.

That said, my ex drove with both me and ds1 in the car, when he was high, and didn't tell me. That's what I mean about his personality issues. The fact that he smoked pot - no biggie. The fact that he decided on my behalf that it was okay for me to ride with him after he smoked it - biggie. The fact that he decided for both of us that it was okay for _our son_ to ride with him after he smoked it - super, major biggie. But, if he'd said he smoked it, I might have said something *gasp* negative.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I've known pot smokers who drove when they were high. I've also known lots who didn't. I found the "only a matter of time" thing more than a little annoying, myself.

That said, my ex drove with both me and ds1 in the car, when he was high, and didn't tell me. That's what I mean about his personality issues. The fact that he smoked pot - no biggie. The fact that he decided on my behalf that it was okay for me to ride with him after he smoked it - biggie. The fact that he decided for both of us that it was okay for _our son_ to ride with him after he smoked it - super, major biggie. But, if he'd said he smoked it, I might have said something *gasp* negative.

You're a patient woman. I'd probably have just killed him.







:

Nobody has the right to do that to anyone.







Sorry you had to live through that, but I'm glad he's your XH.


----------



## zansmama (Feb 17, 2006)

Honestly, as a bicyclist who has to contend with a lot of drivers, I'd say potheads are a LOT safer on the road. They are much more careful and aware than your average "gotta get there" sort of driver.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
I hope I am misunderstanding you, but the implication here implies that because pot is different that it's okay to drive? *The guy across the hall from me smoked pot and played video games and ate, that was his life* (have no idea how he paid rent!). I had to go talk to him once and he just stared at me blankly and totally couldn't comprehend what I was telling him. I seriously doubt he would have been safe in a vehicle.

*And personally, I get zippy and hyper with pot, I feel VERY similar to when I'm drunk except I also get a dizzy feeling.* No way would I get in a vehicle and drive; I AM impaired. Everyone else around me is wanting to munch and there all like, "dude, come sit with us and mellow out".









Hopefully I have just misunderstood your point though.

As for the OP, I've been in the exact situation. When I lived in a 4-plex, my neighbour smoked pot daily and it came through my bathroom fan and other vents due to how the venting was run. No amount of me opening my windows or using fans was getting smell out, it was coming in every room including my 4 year olds room. The only place to escape the smell was to be outside which wasn't practical when it was -22F/-30C outside!

I talked to her MANY times, she just claimed she wasn't smoking pot, even though her eyes were glazed and red when she answered the door and her whole house smelled like it. I called the landlord, they sent the maintenance guys over to "fix" my bathroom fan. You can guess how much good that did. My 4 year old DD used to tell me, "smell that? D is smoking pot again!". I didn't find that very funny, so we used to go out for a couple hours when I smelled it and that was usually very late, at bedtime, so I'd drive around to get my DD to sleep and drive for a couple hours and come home when I was supposed to be studying.

After several months of this, we moved. *Not due to the pot smoking (I finished my degree, got a job and bought a house), BUT it did prompt me to move quicker and buy a house with less of a down payment than I wanted to put down*.

1. Sounds like that guy had other problems. I know plenty of non-video game playing, working pot smokers.

2. People react to pot differently. I totally understand someone's decision not to smoke, especially if they HAVE tried it and it makes them feel too wonky.

3. If it wasn't because of the pot smoking then how is this relevant? All in all it was still your choice to move when you did. I had a neighbor who smoked cigarettes. We smelled it all the time and it bothered us immensely. But seriously, we didn't move until we were ready to move. Because 1 more year wouldn't have made that much of a difference to our lungs (we bought an air purifier as well)...but it did make a big difference on our down payment and our interest rate.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
I've known pot smokers who drove when they were high. I've also known lots who didn't. I found the "only a matter of time" thing more than a little annoying, myself.

That said, my ex drove with both me and ds1 in the car, when he was high, and didn't tell me. That's what I mean about his personality issues. The fact that he smoked pot - no biggie. The fact that he decided on my behalf that it was okay for me to ride with him after he smoked it - biggie. The fact that he decided for both of us that it was okay for _our son_ to ride with him after he smoked it - super, major biggie. But, if he'd said he smoked it, I might have said something *gasp* negative.

agreed. ESPECIALLY if there were kids in the car or the person who i was with didn't smoke...i would not smoke and drive. just outta respect.

i chill with plenty of mommas who don't smoke. Some days i wake and bake and maintain a high all day. other days i don't smoke at all since it's not ok with the crowd i'm with. addicts can't do that. addicts don't decide from day to day if the situation is appropriate for them to do what they do. you XH def. sounds like a man with OTHER issues.

i'm glad that even though you had this experience you can still separate the substance from the person.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
1. Sounds like that guy had other problems. I know plenty of non-video game playing, working pot smokers.

No need to defend pot smokers here.







I was in no way saying this guy's lifestyle was due to his pot smoking or that all pot smokers stay home and play video games. I was just point out that this guy who DID smoke pot all day and play video games was in no shape to drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
3. If it wasn't because of the pot smoking then how is this relevant? All in all it was still your choice to move when you did.

I was moving regardless, I was not moving AT THAT TIME regardless. I moved ONE year sooner than my plan due to the pot smoke. So, it WAS related. I will rephrase as I have obviously caused confusion.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tofu the Geek* 
No need to defend pot smokers here.







I was in no way saying this guy's lifestyle was due to his pot smoking or that all pot smokers stay home and play video games. I was just point out that this guy who DID smoke pot all day and play video games was in no shape to drive.

I was moving regardless, I was not moving AT THAT TIME regardless. I moved ONE year sooner than my plan due to the pot smoke. So, it WAS related. I will rephrase as I have obviously caused confusion.

ahhh...sorry then.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
You're a patient woman. I'd probably have just killed him.







:

Honestly, by the time I realized he'd done it, let alone how many times, I'd already gone through the rage part of things, and out the other side, if that makes sense.

Quote:

Nobody has the right to do that to anyone.







Sorry you had to live through that, but I'm glad he's your XH.
Me, too!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
you XH def. sounds like a man with OTHER issues.

Yeah - he was pretty much an addiction looking for a substance. I've met a couple other people like him, but he was pretty extreme.


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

As a former heavy pot-smoker, I just want to say that I would be pissed at my neighbor for not controlling his pot smoke from wafting into my house. In my pre-children days, if I was ever told by a neighbor, especially one with kids family that my pot-smoking was getting into their house, I would do everything possible to make sure it never happened again. It is about respect.

If it were me, I would nag the hell out of my neighbor every time I smelled pot until HE moved out of the duplex or found a new way to smoke pot. Even if that means knocking on his door 3 times a day and leaving notes everyday. I too would not want my LO to have to breath in the smell of pot all of the time.

I'd also like to say that when I was an everyday smoker I was never addicted to it. I just perferred being high, I was more creative and happy and all around a better person. In fact when I started smoking pot in high school my depression went away and I started getting straight As in school. No joke my freshman year I had like a 2.0, and when I was a senior I had a 4.0 and was Captian of sports teams and head of my yearbook, and I smoked every single day before school. I can honestly say that pot saved me from severe depression. As I became an adult I didn't need it anymore to be the person I truely am, but I certainly needed it as a teenager!

BOO for disrespecting neighbors, but YAY! for pot!


----------



## imagine21 (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElliesMomma* 
that's not what i've read. are you telling me that if i smoked pot morning, noon and night for 10 years solid i'd have *zero* additional risk of lung cancer?

Recent studies indicate that pot smoking may PREVENt lung cancer.

http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/new...to-lung-cancer

http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/new...ht-lung-tumors


----------



## imagine21 (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
if something's illegal, it's illegal. It's really very black & white.

Would it be any different if the person were smoking crack cocaine or heroin? They're all illegal.


UH, no...there's a big difference between smack, crack and smokin a flower. There are many gray areas in the law.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
ahhh...sorry then.









No worries, I reread and my phrasing wasn't clear. Darn written words.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imagine21* 
UH, no...there's a big difference between smack, crack and smokin a flower. There are many gray areas in the law.

so many grey areas!

my dad the police officer would agree with that. grey areas until they need to be black and white to convict "undesirables".

a friend of mine (white male) has been caught and tried for having pot twice. both times the charge was ammended down and he has NO DRUG charges on his record.

another friend of mine (black guy..these guys are the same age) has gotten caught with pot once. was convicted. fined heavily in place of prison time and still has it on his record.

tough break, huh?
doesn't seem very black and white to me. unless of course, you're taking into account skin color. then it seems very black and white, doesn't it?


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy intense discussion!!

So, today has been better- post landlord contact. Apparently she carries more weight than I do!

Last night that old familiar odor outside, closed the window-problem solved. Hope it continues.

Now to call for the energy audit....


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imagine21* 
Recent studies indicate that pot smoking may PREVENt lung cancer.

http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/new...to-lung-cancer

http://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/new...ht-lung-tumors

This has fascinated me since I read about it years ago. And I think it's relevant to this whole conversation b/c it seems that people who are quick to call the cops, are the same people who truly do think a neighbor smoking pot is going to be detrimental to their family's health, or that it would impact a drug test. Funny thing is that these tend to be the same people (at least those I know IRL) who have toxic stuff like Febreeze or Lysol in their homes, and don't seem to be concerned about the resulting fumes in their air. Maybe b/c it's legal, I dunno. I'm not saying smoke, in general, is completely harmless - but that in the OP's case, it's more of an annoyance, and not so much a health issue.

*beesknees* - I'm glad the problem seems to be resolved. Hopefully, your neighbor continues to keep his smoking outside.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beesknees* 
Holy intense discussion!!

So, today has been better- post landlord contact. Apparently she carries more weight than I do!

Last night that old familiar odor outside, closed the window-problem solved. Hope it continues.

Now to call for the energy audit....

Awesome, beesknees. I'm glad to hear it.

For the record, I _absolutely_ think you should call the cops if you find out your neighbor is stealing electricity from you. That is a malum prohibitum crime, and is immoral.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurelg* 
Awesome, beesknees. I'm glad to hear it.

For the record, I _absolutely_ think you should call the cops if you find out your neighbor is stealing electricity from you. That is a malum prohibitum crime, and is immoral.









Everything she said.


----------



## beesknees (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
I have no idea of he's a good or bad person and never purported to know that. He's breaking the law, though. And since we elect the people that make our laws, we have to live with the laws that are on the books or work within the legal system to change them. I mean, if I am on the freeway in the middle of the night and there's no traffic around and I choose to drive 68 MPH, even though I *know* the speed limit is 65, I have to fully accept that I am deciding to do something illegal and could be caught and punished for it.

What does slavery and child abuse being legal at one point in time have to do with a guy habitually using illegal drugs now? Are you saying you wish to return to a time when there were fewer laws and people were more free to "decide" how they wanted to conduct themselves, regardless of now negative an impact it made?

How do you know this guy isn't actively lobbying his legislators for change? Maybe he's a board member for NORML and rallies regularly for marijuana legalization.

But, honestly? He probably doesn't. And, even those of us who are politically active only have so much time in the day. So, some things we call about, some things we write letters about, some we protest, some we engage in openly, some we do within the comfort of our own homes.

My state, Idaho, recently licensed midwives. Midwives can no longer legally attend breech homebirths. There are *no* doctors in my town who will attend a vaginal breech hospital birth - they want automatic c-sections. Of course, I could refuse a c-section, but I'm not comfortable with the idea of a doctor unskilled in attending breech births being my primary birth assistant under duress. I'm also not comfortable with an unassisted breech birth.

I spoke with one of the local midwives and she said that, if it ever comes up, we'd figure something out. They'd attend off the record, or say the baby turned at the last minute. Bottom line? They'd be breaking the law, and if we were to publicize this fact, they could face punishment or lose their license.

So, with a time-sensitive situation like that - a woman pregnant with a breech baby does not have time to wait for the legislative gears to turn - what, exactly, do you propose? Be a "good citizen" and follow the law, earning a ticket to an unnecessary abdominal surgery? Um, _no thanks_.

This is just _one_ example of a bad law. I ask you: Should blacks living under Jim Crow laws have just followed the rules like good citizens while waiting for their elected representatives to fix things? Oh, wait, they _couldn't_ elect representatives because they weren't being allowed to _vote_...

You said you understand there are consequences for breaking the law. I never suggested otherwise. I just don't think we, as citizens, should actively invoke those consequences on one another if it isn't absolutely necessary. Just because a law is there doesn't make it good or proper. I _don't_ think bad laws should just be ignored, because they will simmer under the surface for somebody to dig up when we least expect. I _do_ think they should be repealed. In the meantime, though, *I choose to live freely* - and that means breaking many malum in se laws. Odds are, you are too, whether you mean to or not.

I had to buy a $43 permit the other day to build a chain link fence in my backyard. I asked the lady at the city why the permit exists - she said it was because people kept calling the city complaining about fences their neighbors erected, and it was requiring too many city resources to keep addressing the complaints, so they had to start charging for a permit. In my opinion, that is a *big* part of what is wrong with this country right now. People would rather call in the authorities than go next door and talk to their neighbor and work things out.

There are many ways to effect change. Lobbying legislators. Running for office. Public education. Letter-writing, phone banks. Protests. Boycotts. [Dissolving] the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them.







Many of these things take time, though - months if not years - and it is unreasonable to expect people to live oppressed lives in the meantime.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurelg* 
Awesome, beesknees. I'm glad to hear it.

For the record, I _absolutely_ think you should call the cops if you find out your neighbor is stealing electricity from you. That is a malum prohibitum crime, and is immoral.









yes indeed! he doesn't have to steal to grow. isn't he saving enough by just having his own garden? tsk tsk tsk


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I am closing this thread, because it is off topic for the Parenting Forum and the OP does not have access to TAO.


----------



## shortie 3131 (Mar 1, 2014)

i have a 6 year old son and live in a duplex and my neighbors smoke pot in there apartment and sometime i can smell pot coming in to my apartment and i just worry about my son with that smell seeping in to my apartment and how could i get them to stop smoking pot?


----------



## RavenCeleste89 (Mar 1, 2014)

In my opinion, do not call the cops. Suggesting that he use a fan or do something to aerate his apartment while he is smoking. It would be worse if it was tobacco smoke due to the carcinogens that are entering the air in your home. There is no need to go to extremes. I have NEVER once met an "angry" or "violent" stoner, unless they were also pill poppers or lacing their marijuana. Go with what feels right for you and your family, if your neighbor is not violent or lashing out towards you and your family, there is no good reason to get him into legal troubles. You may not know what he is going through or what have you. I personally know lots of people who use it for it's REAL medicinal properties, i.e. anti-depressant, to help with insomnia, PTSD, bi-polar, and to be able to eat, among lots of other medicinal properties of the plant.


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

Maybe buy him a Vape? The combustion creates an actual health issue. Is your duplex non-smoking? Do you have a landlord? If you are in a smoking apt, you may not have as much recourse.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

Are there any air filters that can clean pot smoke from the air? If you can afford them, I'd get a few and keep them in the rooms you and your kids spend the most time. You can also look into clean air plant, but if you don't get a lot of sunlight I don't know how effective they'd be. I know this thread is really old, but for anyone who's facing the same problem. Since places are legalizing pot and medical marijuana, it's going to be more common for people to face the problem without anyone breaking the law.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavenCeleste89*
> 
> In my opinion, do not call the cops. Suggesting that he use a fan or do something to aerate his apartment while he is smoking. It would be worse if it was tobacco smoke due to the carcinogens that are entering the air in your home. There is no need to go to extremes. I have NEVER once met an "angry" or "violent" stoner, unless they were also pill poppers or lacing their marijuana. Go with what feels right for you and your family, if your neighbor is not violent or lashing out towards you and your family, there is no good reason to get him into legal troubles. You may not know what he is going through or what have you. I personally know lots of people who use it for it's REAL medicinal properties, i.e. anti-depressant, to help with insomnia, PTSD, bi-polar, and to be able to eat, among lots of other medicinal properties of the plant.


There's more problems than the person being violent. If the smell's getting into the apartment, then it's second hand smoke which can get into the kids' system. I agree tobacco would be worse- I'd be just as angry about tobacco smoke getting into our house as pot smoke.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

In my area it is very rare for smoking to be allowed inside. It's an incredibly hard smell to get rid of so most leases forbid it. I'd call the landlord about it if your lease is the same. The pot may be legal but violating the terms of the lease is still frowned upon by landlords. . If not there may be a city ordinance or health code being violated so maybe check those.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

short answer

move.

i dont have any objections to pot by itself. but i have objections to any kind of smoke in my apt. we've faced this from a v. conscientous neighbor who smoked cigarettes outside. no matter how far he smoked, somehow the smoke would get in.

i know that is not the best answer. but moving to a smoke free area would be better off for you.

whether they smoke inside or outside, i've always been in poor to middle class apts, and the smoke has always gotten through.


----------

